# boardgames!



## fractionMan (Apr 21, 2013)

I've just dug out an old classic from the depths of a wardrobe.  *Dungeon quest*, complete with the £1.50 charity shop sticker. Its bloody great fun and despite the fact you all die 80% of the time  my 8 year old is an instant fan.  You all start at the corners and take turns randomly constructing a dungeon in a vain and hopeless quest for the treasure at the middle.  Only takes 30 mins a go too. highly recommended. 

 I've also picked up a nearly complete *dragon quest* from the carbooty.  Not played it yet but its a sort of d&d light in the same vein as hero quest (its all quests round here).  It comes with three ready made adventures with backstory and room descriptions etc and its made by tsr too.  Looks good and well be playing it soon. 

Whats everyone else playing at the no?


----------



## purenarcotic (Apr 21, 2013)

Dominion is one I played recently that was ace.  Although I suppose that's a card game really.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 21, 2013)

Cyclades: http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2011/11/13/cardboard-children-cyclades/


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 21, 2013)

I used to love Totopoly.


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 21, 2013)

Marmaduke Jinks.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 21, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Cyclades: http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2011/11/13/cardboard-children-cyclades/


Ha! They made a game out of the Cyclades! I'll have to show this to my family


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm still lusting after roborally too.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 24, 2013)

I play a fair bit of Settlers of Catan. In real life, on the excellent Android App. And occasionally on the playcatan website where you can play real folk for free.

A mate of mine bought Power Grid after reading this article (6 Board Games that ruined it for everyone) and he reckons it's ace - I'm looking forward to a game next time we're in the same city.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 24, 2013)

fractionMan said:


> I'm still lusting after roborally too.


 
I had the original plus an expansion once, great game...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 24, 2013)

King Biscuit Time said:


> I play a fair bit of Settlers of Catan. In real life, on the excellent Android App. And occasionally on the playcatan website where you can play real folk for free.
> 
> A mate of mine bought Power Grid after reading this article (6 Board Games that ruined it for everyone) and he reckons it's ace - I'm looking forward to a game next time we're in the same city.


 
Used to play huge amounts of Catan back in the day another great game although kinda felt the many expansions made it lose some of its simplicity. These days I find I play it on my iPad more often than not...


----------



## Geoffrey (Apr 24, 2013)

Still play Catan, and Carcassonne soemtimes.  Just started playing Twilight Struggle recently, flippin' ace game!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 24, 2013)

Carcassonne is another old fave of mine now relegated to my iPad...


----------



## Geoffrey (Apr 24, 2013)

Still like to pull the old tiles out of the bag... If I ever get a tablet i'll look into the digital version.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Apr 24, 2013)

The only one I remember having was The Warlock Of Firetop Mountain, I'm sure I've got a few that I've forgotten about still at my parents.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 24, 2013)

Geoffrey said:


> Still like to pull the old tiles out of the bag... If I ever get a tablet i'll look into the digital version.


 
Me too, just few gamers I know these days are into boardgames like they used to be...digital versions mean still playing the games.


----------



## 8115 (Apr 24, 2013)

Hungry Hippos.


----------



## yield (Apr 24, 2013)

Geoffrey said:


> Still like to pull the old tiles out of the bag... If I ever get a tablet i'll look into the digital version.


I've not played Carcassonne for years but I always used to lose. Never could keep the farms.

Used to play a lot of Settlers of Catan, War on Terror and Pandemic.

Pandemic was great. Nice to play a co-operative game for a change.


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 24, 2013)

Geoffrey said:


> Still play Catan, and Carcassonne soemtimes.



I've seen them and they don't appeal to me for some reason. I'm sure they're good though.


----------



## Jazzz (Apr 25, 2013)

Junta is a game I wouldn't mind playing again. You could not wish for anything more cut-throat. Immense fun, especially if you can forgive your friends after the game.

some reviews from boardgamegeek:

good:


_Get IN there, and get DIRTY. This is a top rated game for all the right reasons. I havn't found a better game for backstabbing and general foul play. Always best played with the full seven players, and outrageous attempts at the accent._
_Any 'President' who fails to make me the 'Minister for Internal Security' is looking for a hard time. This should not be confused with the 'President' who does make me the 'Minister', and therefore also gets a hard time._
_PLAY THIS GAME, if you know what is good for you._

couple of bad ones:


_I did not play a complete game of Junta. I will not ever play a complete game of Junta. I could see that there were some interesting things going on in the game. I just felt so unpleasant stabbing people in the back and being a big jerk! The whole point of Junta is to fight with people, and if I wanted to fight with someone, I could start talking to my mother._


_First game I've played to date that was so tedious and strenuous on the nerves that my very calm and collected friend exploded, got up, and walked out. Horrible game._


----------



## existentialist (Apr 25, 2013)

Mystic Wood. Excellent pissed/stoned Yuletide fun for kids of all ages.


----------



## captainmission (Apr 26, 2013)

cosmic encounters- like diplomacy but without lasting 8hrs and causing long lasting resentment.

The resistance - A game of spy hunting and deception. Being spy is incrediable stressful gaming experience. Review here - http://www.shutupshow.com/post/8991888093/episode-3-civil-surface


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 26, 2013)

captainmission said:


> cosmic encounters- like diplomacy but without lasting 8hrs and causing long lasting resentment.
> 
> The resistance - A game of spy hunting and deception. Being spy is incrediable stressful gaming experience. Review here - http://www.shutupshow.com/post/8991888093/episode-3-civil-surface


 
Cosmic encounters is excellent and I used to play it a lot, but the fun depends a bit on the edition. I've got an early copy with the cones but the races are totally unbalanced. Some utterly suck, others completely dominate. Later versions removed or fixed the most 'broken' races and did the some with the really crap ones.


----------



## captainmission (Apr 26, 2013)

fractionMan said:


> Cosmic encounters is excellent and I used to play it a lot, but the fun depends a bit on the edition. I've got an early copy with the cones but the races are totally unbalanced. Some utterly suck, others completely dominate. Later versions removed or fixed the most 'broken' races and did the some with the really crap ones.


 
The races are intentionally unbalanced and that's part of the fun- that everyone gangs up against the powerful. In the games i've played it usually people with weak or mid ranking powers that win because they're not seen as a threat until its too late.


----------



## october_lost (Jul 9, 2014)

Not much board game love on urban 

Went to the Birmingham Expo this year for rpg releases and promised myself I would start to play more boardgames http://www.ukgamesexpo.co.uk/

Recently played Tzolkin, Lords of Waterdeep and Tsuro all of which I would heartily recommend. Previous two are decent 2 hour worker placement plus strategy games, Tsuro is a light quick multiplayer.

There is a decent YouTube channel hosted by Wesley Crusher of ST fame if you follow this through -  (this being the better of the videos)

Would love to play - King of Tokyo, The Resistance, Small World, Settlers of Catan

Best resource for games is probably this place - http://boardgamegeek.com/


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jul 9, 2014)

I love the Tabletop channel, have bought Catan Junior for my daughter's birthday. She loves Zombie Dice which was on Tabletop before too.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 10, 2014)

PursuedByBears said:


> I love the Tabletop channel, have bought Catan Junior for my daughter's birthday. She loves Zombie Dice which was on Tabletop before too.


Same here - it got my wife into Munchkin, and my daughter into Carcassonne. We also bought Tsuro and Get Bit! off the back of seeing them on the same episode that they did Zombie Dice.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jul 10, 2014)

Try Ghost Stories. it's cooperative and very very difficult to beat. Save a village from being haunted as a grouop of Taoist monks.


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 10, 2014)

What a timely bump.

I just found a nearly new copy of munchkin quest!



Recently we've played a lot of carcassone and munchkin.  The kids love em!

Surprisingly we've not played roborally that much since we got it.  It just takes too long and isn't as much fun as I remember


----------



## Crispy (Jul 10, 2014)

Carcasonne got a rinsing on our family holiday. My mum loves it


----------



## october_lost (Jul 11, 2014)

I have found a local board gaming group and introducing the spectacle to my other half and friends has met with very little resistance  therefore more games beckon!

Played Discworlds Ankh-Morpokh the other day. Really rules-lite card/worker placement type game and has a good game flavour in terms theme. Not overly familiar with the setting outside of the one or two TV things they ran - so its wet my appetite. Would definitely play it again. 

Having seen Get Bit on the tabletop channel, I have set on getting it for the nephews. Looks like a simple game that can be played over and over.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 11, 2014)

Carcasonne gets an airing every few weeks here. Great easy game, kids love it.


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 11, 2014)

captainmission said:


> The races are intentionally unbalanced and that's part of the fun- that everyone gangs up against the powerful. In the games i've played it usually people with weak or mid ranking powers that win because they're not seen as a threat until its too late.



The older editions were REALLY unbalanced, the newer ones unbalanced but manageably so.


----------



## 8den (Jul 11, 2014)

enjoy pandemic 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pandemic_(board_game)

Have a set of creationary which is well above Sam's age group. Can't wait to break out the Legos
http://boardgamegeek.com/boardgame/41833/creationary


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 11, 2014)

The problem with creatonary is that the things you're asked to create are either crap or impossible.


----------



## 8den (Jul 11, 2014)

So make new cards...


----------



## Crispy (Jul 11, 2014)

fractionMan said:


> The problem with creatonary is that the things you're asked to create are either crap or impossible.



http://www.desiquintans.com/noungenerator.php


----------



## Pingu (Jul 11, 2014)

munchkin is great by my favourite is still 







though if you use all the expansions plan a week or so for the game...


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 11, 2014)

Talisman is awesome


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 11, 2014)

Crispy said:


> http://www.desiquintans.com/noungenerator.php



*Your random nouns are:*

Asphalt
Branch
Composition
Fifth
Gear
June
Mother-in-law
Path
Quicksand
Step-sister


----------



## Crispy (Jul 11, 2014)

What do you mean you can't build "mother in law" out of lego?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm rather partial to Citadels, I love the art style and the underhanded roguery that can go with it (also watch out for quiet players, sneaky buggers)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 12, 2014)

Artaxerxes said:


> I'm rather partial to Citadels, I love the art style and the underhanded roguery that can go with it (also watch out for quiet players, sneaky buggers)



Nice game that, good fun.


----------



## october_lost (Jul 12, 2014)

Pingu said:


> munchkin is great by my favourite is still
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm interested, it seems like a more grown up take on Hero Quest, but it does have its fair share of critics - character power imbalance, rolling to move around a board, being forced to start the game from scratch after death, random resource allocation....


----------



## Pingu (Jul 12, 2014)

its a good game. been playing it for 20+years now. yeah some of the characters are overpowered but you just learn how to play the cards you are dealt and weaker characters just gang up on the stronger ones. 

warning... just like with munchkin you WILL find out who your real friends are with Talsiman


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jul 12, 2014)

Pingu said:


> its a good game. been playing it for 20+years now.



It IS a long game!


----------



## october_lost (Jul 17, 2014)

Dominion is really awesome. Probably the best game I've played so far.


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 17, 2014)

Munchkinquest arrived today


----------



## belboid (Jul 17, 2014)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I used to love Totopoly.


not come across someone who's played Totopoly for decades!  that incredibly thin middle sheet thing. Great game

I have a kinda updated version, but I can't remember what it's called, or where it is


----------



## belboid (Jul 17, 2014)

8den said:


> enjoy pandemic
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pandemic_(board_game)


Pandemic's great.  Must play it sober one day.

Ticket to Ride is my other current favourite


----------



## october_lost (Aug 16, 2014)

I'm sure some people will be buoyed by this.

http://www.fantasyflightgames.com/edge_news.asp?eidn=4972


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 17, 2014)

Yup there's some buzz on that. See also the new Star Wars figure skirmish game...


----------



## Awesome Wells (Aug 18, 2014)

has anyone played Galactic Strike Force, from the makers of Sentinels of the Multiverse


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 21, 2014)

Quite like the look of Star Wars Armada too...


----------



## Awesome Wells (Aug 21, 2014)

FFG pump out so much stuff, but I'm not convinced they allow for proper testing.

I do want Warhammer Conquest. I do not want to buy 3 boxes to have a full playset.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Sep 10, 2014)

Will be playing this tonight after work:






The DM warns us there may be up to an hour of explanation before we can get started...


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 10, 2014)

we're playing smallworld at the moment.  It's great fun and the kids understood it really quickly.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 11, 2014)

Seriously tempted by the re-release of Space Hulk but also Zombicide!


















> Zombicide is a collaborative game in which players take the role of a survivor ,each with unique abilities and harness both their skills and the power of teamwork against the hordes of unthinking undead! Zombies are predictable, stupid but deadly, controlled by simple rules and a deck of cards. Unfortunately for you, there are a LOT more zombies than you have bullets. Find weapons, kill zombies. The more zombies you kill, the more skilled you get; the more skilled you get, the more zombies appear. The only way out is zombicide! Play ten scenarios on different maps made from the included modular map tiles, or create your own!
> 
> 
> A zombie havoc boardgame
> ...


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 27, 2014)

i own stupid amount of zombicide stuff having back all three kickstarter seasons

it's good  but  can get repetative.   trying to  work in house rules for campaigns is intresting.

season 3 looks to have more campain stuff in it but won't ship till febuary or so


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 27, 2014)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Will be playing this tonight after work:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i have the first edition but still not got a chance to play it.


i have a lot of games but not many friends


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 27, 2014)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> i have the first edition but still not got a chance to play it.
> 
> 
> i have a lot of games but not many friends



Get yourself to a game club fella! I can suggest a really friendly one if ya want?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 27, 2014)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> i own stupid amount of zombicide stuff having back all three kickstarter seasons
> 
> it's good  but  can get repetative.   trying to  work in house rules for campaigns is intresting.
> 
> season 3 looks to have more campain stuff in it but won't ship till febuary or so



Yeah I've heard you need house rules for certain shooting situations too.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 27, 2014)

if i could do stuff like that i'd already have friends.	i'm far too lazy.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 27, 2014)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yeah I've heard you need house rules for certain shooting situations too.



it's  just   some  stuff  really  ends up  not  working well.  like  the all zombies take an extra turn rule.  in most circumstances  that's just instakill.  i take out that card and if i do run out of a type of zombie i spawn an abomination  or  a bunch of fatties.
i guess instakill can be fine if your just doing a one off  but  i tend to try to do campains.  and add extra thematic rules  like  no surviror left behind  or  get food and car before escape.

not had a problem with shooting  but the target order can be harsh  so  having a mix  of  ranged and melee is important


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 28, 2014)

got this badboy in the mail today






http://www.shutupandsitdown.com/videos/v/tales-arabian-nights/


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 31, 2014)

I've beenbitten by the X Wing miniatures bug. It's like crack cocaine (except for the horrible physical torment and genuine suffering)!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 31, 2014)

except  crack might be cheaper than the  corellian  capital ship


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 31, 2014)

fantasy flight now wanted for crimes against humanities wallet


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 1, 2014)

Too right!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 4, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> I've beenbitten by the X Wing miniatures bug. It's like crack cocaine (except for the horrible physical torment and genuine suffering)!



It's bloody good isn't it!? Had so many great games with it.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 4, 2014)

Kid_Eternity said:


> It's bloody good isn't it!? Had so many great games with it.


looks good. I'll get back to you when i've actually played it properly!


----------



## Crispy (Nov 4, 2014)

I have to get mine out again, it really is fun. Full of little dramas


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Nov 8, 2014)

Teaser trailer for the 3rd series of Wil Wheaton's TableTop show:



I wonder whether they will remove all the seriously offensive Cards Against Humanity cards before they play...


----------



## october_lost (Nov 8, 2014)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> if i could do stuff like that i'd already have friends.	i'm far too lazy.


if you're in London I can suggest a decent club also, or better yet a one-off urban boardgame session is a possibility.


----------



## october_lost (Nov 8, 2014)

Should say a bought a French copy of Splendor a couple months ago and it's been played to death. At one point you could not find it anywhere in the Uk. Definitely in the easy to play/teach hard to master 30min light game category.


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 8, 2014)

Wondering what to get for the kids this xmas.  Our favourite game atm is munchkin.  We also play smallworld and carcasonne.  I'm definitely getting another munchkin expansion.

5 players, 2 adults and 3 kids 8,9,10yrs old.

Any suggestions?


----------



## october_lost (Nov 8, 2014)

My nephews really liked King of Tokyo, it was played two or three times on the trot, because it has a few variables in it with the cards and dice so it doesn't get stale. You could also look at King of New York which came out this year.

Smash up, ticket to ride, get bit!, Augustus might be worth looking at as well.


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 8, 2014)

Yeah, I've heard good things about ticket to ride.  Cheers for the suggestions.


----------



## mango5 (Nov 8, 2014)

october_lost said:


> if you're in London I can suggest a decent club also, or better yet a one-off urban boardgame session is a possibility.


I am deffo up for making up numbers in a boardgame session, or hosting one.  I have no games or much experience of playing them but lots of childish enthusiasm


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 8, 2014)

october_lost said:


> My nephews really liked King of Tokyo, it was played two or three times on the trot, because it has a few variables in it with the cards and dice so it doesn't get stale. You could also look at King of New York which came out this year.
> 
> Smash up, ticket to ride, get bit!, Augustus might be worth looking at as well.



KoT and smash up both look awesome too!


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Nov 8, 2014)

fractionMan said:


> Yeah, I've heard good things about ticket to ride.  Cheers for the suggestions.


I'd second ticket to ride - but go for the European edition imo. The addition of tunnels and stations means that there's less blocking which, imo, works better with kids (and my mother and mother in law).


----------



## belboid (Nov 8, 2014)

yup, Ticket to Ride is great, I do wanna try it with a different map


----------



## Onket (Nov 9, 2014)

Any suggestions for 'starter' boardgames for younger children?


----------



## PursuedByBears (Nov 9, 2014)

Our six year old likes Catan Junior.


----------



## Onket (Nov 9, 2014)

Looks good, but I was thinking for younger children than that, even. If there is anything.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Nov 9, 2014)

We played some very basic card games - I remember one called Gopher It. Gets them in the habits you need to playing proper games.

What sort of age?


----------



## Onket (Nov 9, 2014)

4.

But she's "terribly advanced for her age" of course.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 9, 2014)

A perfect time to introduce her to Risk! and Monopoly, allowing you to assess whether any social reducation is needed to remove any 'undesirable' tendencies 

"Yes darling, I know you've conquered 86% of Daddy's armies in Africa, but in war no-one really wins"


----------



## Onket (Nov 9, 2014)

We've got 'Escape From Colditz' upstairs.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Nov 9, 2014)

I'd say stuff like Gopher It should be worth a go. Cheap as well. I used to get that sort of stuff in the shop by the British Museum when my kids were that age. Now closed afaik.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 10, 2014)

Chess? I learned that when I'd just turned 7....


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 10, 2014)

Pokemon.  My lad loved pokemon.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 10, 2014)

I found a slave 1 unsold (not any more) for x wing!

No bloody Millenium Falcon's though.


----------



## Santino (Nov 10, 2014)

Onket said:


> 4.
> 
> But she's "terribly advanced for her age" of course.


Hungry Hungry Hippos


----------



## october_lost (Nov 11, 2014)

Onket said:


> Any suggestions for 'starter' boardgames for younger children?




Check out Get Bit! from 20mins. It's a simple card game using Lego pieces and plays up to six players.


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 11, 2014)

We've got dino dice, which is pretty similar to zombie dice.  Kids loved it and you can fit it in your pocket.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 11, 2014)

There was one I enjoyed as a young kid, but I can't remember it's name. You had a 'plate' and there were cards that had various different foodstuffs on it - some were 'good'  food (mashed potato, lamb, beans, etc) and others were 'bad' food (rotten fish, worms, etc). You took turns in picking up cards and had to fill your plate with good food, although obviously being a kid the fun was often in getting the bad food 

But I can't remember what it was called


----------



## Onket (Nov 11, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> There was one I enjoyed as a young kid, but I can't remember it's name. You had a 'plate' and there were cards that had various different foodstuffs on it - some were 'good'  food (mashed potato, lamb, beans, etc) and others were 'bad' food (rotten fish, worms, etc). You took turns in picking up cards and had to fill your plate with good food, although obviously being a kid the fun was often in getting the bad food
> 
> But I can't remember what it was called


I've got an old (50's looking) version of this called Menuette. It's not got the worms etc though, just foods thst are scored better/worse.


----------



## FNG (Nov 12, 2014)

having a look at this, wyrd games have converted one of their malifaux scenerios to the run  in the vassel engine.
http://www.vassalengine.org/index.php


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 14, 2014)

God, Malifaux...another game to haunt my wallet.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 14, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> I found a slave 1 unsold (not any more) for x wing!
> 
> No bloody Millenium Falcon's though.



Yeah me too, unless you want to pay like £50 you ain't getting a Falcon any time soon...


----------



## october_lost (Nov 15, 2014)

Tabletop has started again..


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 15, 2014)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yeah me too, unless you want to pay like £50 you ain't getting a Falcon any time soon...


Bollocks to that!


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Nov 15, 2014)

october_lost said:


> Tabletop has started again..


Was a bit disappointed by that episode, to be honest - the rules were hard to understand from Wil's brief explanation, the scores at the end of each day were impossible to comprehend, and Chris Kluwe wasn't half as eloquent as he comes across in print.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 22, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Bollocks to that!



Big news is Wave 5 is out next week (yes really!), a number of FLGS's have put out messages saying they can take pre-orders etc and it's due to hit Tuesday. Bring on The Decimator!


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 22, 2014)

I put my name down for the pride new outrider, but I might try and get the other one as well even though it's dearer.

However according to the shop there a chance the suppliers have been for shouted due to the bad weather in the states


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 26, 2014)

Outrider and Decimator reserved! Picking up both Sunday at my flgs.


----------



## october_lost (Nov 27, 2014)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Was a bit disappointed by that episode, to be honest - the rules were hard to understand from Wil's brief explanation, the scores at the end of each day were impossible to comprehend, and Chris Kluwe wasn't half as eloquent as he comes across in print.



I totally get what you mean. It clearly had more going on that they were able to plausibly explain. Aesethically, it looked nice, but that was about all it had going for me. Definitely not a game I'm interested in playing.


----------



## Onket (Nov 27, 2014)

Got that Junior Monopoly (based in a theme park I think) in the charity shop the other day for 3 quid. Says it's for 5+ so it may stay on the shelf for a while.


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 27, 2014)

King of tokyo will be on amazon black friday deal at 12:50 today (thursday) http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/...NT1CJ6GGS&pf_rd_i=161428031&pf_rd_p=560262147

I've already got my copy for xmas but someone else might be interested.

Also, Bugs in the Kitchen at the same time: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/...NT1CJ6GGS&pf_rd_i=161428031&pf_rd_p=560262147


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 27, 2014)

Onket said:


> Got that Junior Monopoly (based in a theme park I think) in the charity shop the other day for 3 quid. Says it's for 5+ so it may stay on the shelf for a while.



the bugs in the kitchen above might be worth a look.   One of the reviews says his 4 year old loves it. (how old is yours?)


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 27, 2014)

dominion available at 3:50 (dammit, I'm on the school run ) http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/...NT1CJ6GGS&pf_rd_i=161428031&pf_rd_p=560262147

dixit at 8:50 http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/...NT1CJ6GGS&pf_rd_i=161428031&pf_rd_p=560262147


----------



## Onket (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm not buying anything off Amazon, but I'll have a look at that Bugs In The Kitchen.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Nov 28, 2014)

New TableTop - Forbidden Desert, featuring Wash, Codex, and Napoleon Dynamite


----------



## fractionMan (Dec 1, 2014)

Munchkin deluxe on Amazon deal at 10am today.  http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/...G8CZ34C6&pf_rd_i=4781753031&pf_rd_p=560250607


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 1, 2014)

Fucking hell, thought I'd ask for Sheriff of Nottingham for Christmas as something a bit different from our normal fare: £40! 

Now, I know that's just the same price as your general new release on PS4 or Xbone, but it still shocked me as a price for a board game.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Dec 1, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> Sheriff of Nottingham for Christmas as something a bit different from our normal fare: £40


That price must be inflated as it's out of stock in most places. 
List price seems to be £25.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 1, 2014)

Lazy Llama said:


> That price must be inflated as it's out of stock in most places.
> List price seems to be £25.


Bah, wouldn't get that with "Call of Duty: Dead Horse" 

Though I have just discovered Sherlock Holmes: Consulting Detective is under £30


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 1, 2014)

What's a good alternative to Amazon for buying board games (save for going out into the real world which, as we all know, is full of goblins who want to eat our eyes)?


----------



## fractionMan (Dec 2, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> What's a good alternative to Amazon for buying board games (save for going out into the real world which, as we all know, is full of goblins who want to eat our eyes)?



I tend to buy off ebay.  Sometimes new, sometimes second hand.


----------



## sim667 (Dec 2, 2014)

Has anyon played cards against humanity yet?


----------



## fractionMan (Dec 2, 2014)

sim667 said:


> Has anyon played cards against humanity yet?



No, but I'm considering buying it for a mate for xmas.


----------



## sim667 (Dec 2, 2014)

fractionMan said:


> No, but I'm considering buying it for a mate for xmas.


 
Its really very good fun, but you need to play it with people you know otherwise it makes your sense of humor seem really sinister.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 2, 2014)

sim667 said:


> Has anyon played cards against humanity yet?


I've asked for it for three birthdays and Christmasses in a row.

At this rate I might have to buy it myself


----------



## belboid (Dec 2, 2014)

sim667 said:


> Has anyon played cards against humanity yet?


I do like how on Amazon it is advertised with:

0% of proceeds will go to Children in Need


----------



## fractionMan (Dec 2, 2014)

sim667 said:


> Its really very good fun, but you need to play it with people you know otherwise it makes your sense of humor seem really sinister.



these people are super sociable and properly dark.  I think it's a good fit


----------



## sim667 (Dec 2, 2014)

fractionMan said:


> these people are super sociable and properly dark.  I think it's a good fit


Perfect


We had a great one the other day

"Coming to a theatre near you, the new west end show ________________ the musical"

I clearly had the best card. "Gloryholes" 


I'd go see it tbh


----------



## fractionMan (Dec 2, 2014)

sim667 said:


> Its really very good fun, but you need to play it with people you know otherwise it makes your sense of humor seem really sinister.





Lord Camomile said:


> I've asked for it for three birthdays and Christmasses in a row.
> 
> At this rate I might have to buy it myself





belboid said:


> I do like how on Amazon it is advertised with:
> 
> 0% of proceeds will go to Children in Need



You can buy it direct from  https://store.cardsagainsthumanity.com/


----------



## fractionMan (Dec 2, 2014)

I just bought it


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 2, 2014)

fractionMan said:


> You can buy it direct from  https://store.cardsagainsthumanity.com/


I don't want to have to buy it _myself_


----------



## belboid (Dec 2, 2014)

aah, oops.  Just thought I better check with my sis that my bro in law would like a copy of CAH.  Apparently I better not do as 'someone else' is already getting it this year.


----------



## sim667 (Dec 2, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> I don't want to have to buy it _myself_


 
You can print it out yourself for free.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 2, 2014)

Yeah, I know, I already have the PDF


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 2, 2014)

fractionMan said:


> Munchkin deluxe on Amazon deal at 10am today.  http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/...G8CZ34C6&pf_rd_i=4781753031&pf_rd_p=560250607



Damn that's on my list to get...


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 5, 2014)

sim667 said:


> Its really very good fun, but you need to play it with people you know otherwise it makes your sense of humor seem really sinister.


Not for family round the Christmas dinner table, then? 

"Well done, Grandma, 'big black dicks' combined with 'aids or cancer' was a definite winner!"


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 10, 2014)

Played against the Decimator last week, man that thing dies easy if you get a few crits on it!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 15, 2014)

So, print 'n' play...? Any pro-tips, or should I just print it all off at work on slightly thicker paper stock?


----------



## fractionMan (Dec 15, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> So, print 'n' play...? Any pro-tips, or should I just print it all off at work on slightly thicker paper stock?



What, for cards against humanity?  I suggest printing it at work.  it's a lot of paper and ink


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 15, 2014)

That, and others. I like the ethos behind print 'n' play, and have got a few downloads waiting to go to press.

Just wondering if there are any easy ways to increase the production values without dramatically increasing the costs.


----------



## fractionMan (Dec 15, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> That, and others. I like the ethos behind print 'n' play, and have got a few downloads waiting to go to press.
> 
> Just wondering if there are any easy ways to increase the production values without dramatically increasing the costs.



Cheaper paper put into card sleeves is another option

about 1.4p per sleeve. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-CARD-...lectables_TradingCards_RL&hash=item2eb390b639

or 1000 for £8.50 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Trading-C...lectables_TradingCards_RL&hash=item339a8d28a9


----------



## JTG (Dec 15, 2014)

sim667 said:


> Has anyon played cards against humanity yet?


We have two decks in the house. It has come closer than any known game to actually killing me with laughter


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 21, 2014)

Star Wars Imperial Assault is out and by all accounts awesome fun! Gonna be hard to justify getting it but get it I will.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 4, 2015)

I git Zombicide for Christmas, it's a packed box of Z killing goodness!


----------



## october_lost (Jan 7, 2015)

Hope everyone got new toys for xmas!

I decided I wanted to start playing stuff like this



...but bugger me its expensive.

On the plus side I have discovered an almost daily board gaming group.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 8, 2015)

What game is that?


----------



## Greebo (Jan 8, 2015)

Lord Camomile said:


> There was one I enjoyed as a young kid, but I can't remember it's name. You had a 'plate' and there were cards that had various different foodstuffs on it - some were 'good'  food (mashed potato, lamb, beans, etc) and others were 'bad' food (rotten fish, worms, etc). <snip>
> 
> But I can't remember what it was called


Tummy Ache.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 8, 2015)

Greebo said:


> Tummy Ache.


Booooooom! 

That's the second brain itch today that has finally been scratched! The other one lasted yeeeaaaaars


----------



## october_lost (Jan 9, 2015)

Kid_Eternity said:


> What game is that?


Fire in the lake, but you could almost pick any of the COIN series from GMT games. They all deal with what appears to be the same mechanics in different counter-insurgent settings, taking on multiple factions. Plus they contain 'bots' to enable solitary missions.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 18, 2015)

Sounds interesting will check out.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 20, 2015)

Did a games night over Xmas. Was fairly successful. 

Also manage to play half a game of Arabian nights. It takes a bit to get used to. I was totally stumped about how to properly calculate encounters at the beginning. But it's great when you get going.


----------



## Sirena (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## BigTom (May 21, 2015)

I've made a game 

Currently it's between beta and blind playtesting stage but I could really use some help, and also some confirmation that it is a fun game and worth releasing. The beta bit that is left is just balancing the length of the game, all the rules/mechanics are set and the balancing between that side of things seems fine. I also really need some feedback from people who don't (really) know me, to make sure it is actually worth releasing and also worth selling rather than just doing a print and play version.

The game is called Trot Wars and is a satirical game about far left trotskyite organising, being produced under the Proletarian Democracy banner. Profits will go to Boycott Workfare, LDMG and Urban75 server fund. 
The game is for 3 - 13 players (best with 5-10) and it's a "party game", so not a deep strategic analytical game, but one meant for a large group of players, and which is more towards the fun end of things than the serious thought end of it.
In the game, you start as individual sects, and through the game you can either try to unite with other players to create the one true vanguard party with which to lead the proletariat into glorious revolution, or you can decide that other players parties are reformist / counter-revolutionary / deformed workers parties and that the real interests of the working class lay in building your own party and selling the paper.
You setup united fronts, organise public meetings, demonstrations and strikes, book speakers and try to keep your annoying members away from events (or send them to other party's events). You can also hijack other peoples' events, and the nature of the mechanics gives rise to the possibility of entryism (which in terms of games design makes me feel like the theme and mechanics work well together).

It's a card based game, with united fronts/events/speakers/hijacks on the cards, which you play out, mostly in a 1 minute timed round (racing against the bosses trying to rob a hard won concession from the working class). Then there is the ideology checks where people decide if they'll unite their parties or go their own way, dividing the party / united front membership amongst them according to weighted dice rolls.

I'm looking for games with 10-13 players to last around 2 hours maximum. Lots of that will depend on how much role playing goes on, as in some of the test games I've played there have been long denouncement speeches upon a split or hijack, and the secterian interventions have been played out too. With 3-5 players, games have tended towards 45m-1hr. 

So I've got some card sets printing, and I have 3 to give to anyone here who would like one and will play it with friends and give me honest feedback about the game. You don't have to be in the far-left political scene to enjoy it but it certainly helps and that's the group of people that I think would play this game.
You would need to supply generic components - activist tokens, money counters, dice and a 1 minute timer. You need quite a few activist tokens, but this is where the balancing of the game length comes in - the game ends when all unaligned activists have been recruited to a party, so less activists = shorter game. I started with 10 per player but have reduced this to 8 and would like it if I could bring it down even further. Matchsticks will work for this. I haven't tried playing with a monopoly money set, but it should work except that you'll not need the 500s, and will probably not have enough 1s/5s. 

If anyone wants a set, pm me an address and I'll get them in the post to you at the end of next week when I've been told they'll arrive. My aim is to release the game in time for Christmas.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Crispy (May 21, 2015)

Sounds amazing but I'd have difficulty getting a group together to play it


----------



## Crispy (May 21, 2015)

Hah! I completely forgot I made this 

Drugs Top Trumps


----------



## BigTom (May 21, 2015)

Crispy said:


> Sounds amazing but I'd have difficulty getting a group together to play it



That's a shame, I've struggled too tbf, I still haven't actually played it with 12 or 13 players, but in terms of getting cards printed, that's the highest number I can do, I'm not sure if it'd work much larger than that, simply because the amount of space you'd need would mean that if you were at one end of the table it'd be too hard to play anything towards a player on the other end of the table and I suspect the game would effectively break down into two or more smaller games. It does work with 3 players and you can see it working, but it doesn't really get going until you have 5 or more.


----------



## october_lost (May 21, 2015)

I'd do London play testing!


----------



## BigTom (May 21, 2015)

october_lost said:


> I'd do London play testing!


you're welcome to a set if you think you can put some games together, pm me your address if you want, or maybe if there's enough people in london who'd get together for a game that could be organised and I'd send a set down for the game.


----------



## october_lost (May 21, 2015)

Where are you guys playtesting at the minute?


----------



## BigTom (May 22, 2015)

october_lost said:


> Where are you guys playtesting at the minute?


Birmingham


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 2, 2015)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I git Zombicide for Christmas, it's a packed box of Z killing goodness!



I now have a giant tower of zombiecide.

It's a little intimidating. Gonna have to wait till the summer hols  then  put some serious time into trying out all the new stuff.


Also had some ideas on how to do a persistent campaign setting.


----------



## october_lost (Jun 2, 2015)

BigTom said:


> Birmingham


Be easy to organise something in London, no?


----------



## mango5 (Jun 2, 2015)

There's a board games playing group with a few urbans and others going in South London at the moment. I'd be happy to host a game testing session later this year.


----------



## BigTom (Jun 4, 2015)

october_lost said:


> Be easy to organise something in London, no?



I think I'd struggle to organise anything from here, not knowing London, venues, people etc... but...



mango5 said:


> There's a board games playing group with a few urbans and others going in South London at the moment. I'd be happy to host a game testing session later this year.



That'd be ace, cards are supposed to arrive today so let me know when you think you'd be able to do it and I will send a set down to you for that.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 5, 2015)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> I now have a giant tower of zombiecide.
> 
> It's a little intimidating. Gonna have to wait till the summer hols  then  put some serious time into trying out all the new stuff.
> 
> ...



Cool!

I've just got the Star Wars Armada core set too, great game so far, looking forward t getting some wave one!!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Crispy (Jun 5, 2015)

You're a chess man, I see.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 5, 2015)

The last season I splurged a bit  which accounts for about two thirds of the pile.


While I originally loved the game it does have its issues.  I'm waiting for a holiday to sit down with a mate and experiment with all the new mechanics.


----------



## BigTom (Jun 8, 2015)

Cards have arrived... and for some reason they've made me 12 sets, not ten  so I still have a couple available if anyone would like one, pm me an address.






I'll be getting sets into the post tomorrow as long as the glue I have doesn't turn out to be counter-revolutionary. It's definitely shit, some cheap pritt stick style thing. I may not label the rest of them tonight and instead try to get some decent glue tomorrow.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 8, 2015)

Shippou-Sensei said:


>



Wow!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 20, 2015)

First game today of Space Hulk in nearly 25 years. It's as good as my memory of it!


----------



## zxspectrum (Jun 25, 2015)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Cool!
> 
> I've just got the Star Wars Armada core set too, great game so far, looking forward t getting some wave one!!


The game is great.

But the squadron aspect is a pain in the arse in the arse.

And it's way overpriced. Yes it's pretty but the buy in price is humungous!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 25, 2015)

Big news is wave two has been brought forward to July, bring on the massive star destroyers!!!


----------



## zxspectrum (Jun 26, 2015)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Big news is wave two has been brought forward to July, bring on the massive star destroyers!!!


I sunk all my money into xwing.

though despite people buying Armada no-one seems to be playing it.

X wing is apparently more popular, but the community is an insular clique, which is a bit shite.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 26, 2015)

I got a game of Xwing in the other week 



Complete with sound effects from an app on my phone. Pew pew!
(That X-wing was toast as Slave 1 laid a mine behind it on the next turn, but afterwards I used my Y-wing's ion cannon to cripple Slave 1 so it nearly fell off the table. The falcon finished it off with missiles. Pew pew.)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 26, 2015)

Very cool!


----------



## zxspectrum (Jun 28, 2015)

What. Is. Happening. With Warhammer Fantasy?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 28, 2015)

Didn't it get discontinued?


----------



## zxspectrum (Jun 29, 2015)

I'm not sure, they are changing it massively


----------



## onenameshelley (Jun 29, 2015)

I am off at lunch to attempt to buy a copy of ghost castle that I spied in mollys den on Saturday but didn't but at the time. stupidly excited by this prospect.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 29, 2015)

zxspectrum said:


> What. Is. Happening. With Warhammer Fantasy?



Noone is entirely sure, all signs point to shitness but we are operating on very limited information.

We'll know more 11th July but thanks to GW's policy of no leaks and no previews overall we know fuck all.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 29, 2015)

Played Arabian Nights yesterday. It's like a multiplayer Choose Your Own Adventure book. Lost spectacularly, but I think I had the most fun. My character got turned into clay, was grief-stricken and lost. My ship got sunk by a rock-dropping roc while crossing the Med. A Libyan village erected a statue to me and I married one of their men. Meanwhile, the guy who won the game got early access to the underwater city where he led a merman army to victory and got named Vizier. Git.

I recommend this game. Takes about 3h to play with 3 people and there's never a dull moment.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 1, 2015)

Had a great game of Armada today, such a well balanced game. A Corvette landed right in front of my destroyers forward guns, one shot death later the game was essentially mine to lose!


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 28, 2015)

Picked up House of Anubis yesterday in The Works for only £2! My kids tell me it's related to a really bad TV show, but the game itself was actually really fun, definitely well worth the money.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 12, 2015)

Got my old copy of Settlers of Catan out of storage this week. Can't wait to get it on the table!

And in other news I got this this week!


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 12, 2015)

theres a Halo tabletop coming soon lol


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 12, 2015)

I'd love to play settlers more but I need the expansion cos there's five of us!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 14, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> theres a Halo tabletop coming soon lol



Yup it's out, ship combat and looks pretty good. I'd be very tempted if it wasn't for Star Wars Armada...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 14, 2015)

fractionMan said:


> I'd love to play settlers more but I need the expansion cos there's five of us!



Heh yeah good point.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 15, 2015)

So this is my latest X Wing purchase.[emoji16]


----------



## captainmission (Aug 19, 2015)

Kid_Eternity said:


> So this is my latest X Wing purchase.[emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 75410
> 
> View attachment 75411



Not to sure on the design on that one. 

"lets have a mini star destroyer"
"but it need to do something to make it look different"
"ok,, bung some interceptor wings on it"

Do the new tie advanced cards make them as overpowered as they seem?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 30, 2015)

It's a very nice design in the plastic so to speak.

The Advanced has been given a great boost and is actually competitive now. It's not over powered at all just really nicely balanced.


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 30, 2015)

I'm looking forward to playing Descent: Journeys into the dark with the kids.  It's like a modern hero quest. 





https://boardgamegeek.com/boardgame/104162/descent-journeys-dark-second-edition


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 31, 2015)

Yeah heard good things about it but as ImpAss uses the same system think that'll be bought before Descent for me.[emoji16]


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 31, 2015)

similar system from what I've read, but not the same.  I did consider it, but elves and dwarves and wizards are way more fun.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 1, 2015)

fractionMan said:


> similar system from what I've read, but not the same.  I did consider it, but elves and dwarves and wizards are way more fun.



It's the same system with some obvious tweaks for ImpAss. I prefer science fiction to fantasy so ImpAss is higher up my list and speaking with a mate that has both they're too similar to justify own both imho...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 5, 2015)

And Magic The Gathering Arena of the Planeswalkers is coming out next week! Got my order it, will be interesting to get it some table time.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 5, 2015)

Also, play Heroquest for the first time in 25 years last week! Holds up amazingly well and just as much fun as I remember!


----------



## Pingu (Sep 5, 2015)

Kid_Eternity said:


> So this is my latest X Wing purchase.[emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 75410
> 
> View attachment 75411



I treated myself to a 2nd tantive this week...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 12, 2015)

And my latest purchase is...


----------



## no-no (Sep 14, 2015)

We got Terror in Meeple City for my son the other week, also sold as Rampage. Really nicely made and great for young kids. Build a city and knock it down using flicks, all skill based stuff. There is a fair bit of strategy in it mind you and it opens up lots of ways to play in a vindictive manner which I quite enjoy.

Probably better explained here -


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## fractionMan (Oct 1, 2015)

Decent is proper awesome fwi.  Really quick to set up too.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 11, 2015)

fractionMan said:


> Decent is proper awesome fwi.  Really quick to set up too.



Yeah? Always been tempted but as Imperial Assault is basically the same game I've been conflicted...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 11, 2015)

Finally managed to get this version of a classic game!


----------



## Pingu (Oct 15, 2015)




----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 16, 2015)




----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 20, 2015)

Newest addition to the collection!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 3, 2015)

New Star Wars Boardgame!

https://www.fantasyflightgames.com/en/news/2015/11/3/star-wars-rebellion/


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 18, 2015)

We're loving descent so much we've ordered one of the big expansions for xmas!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 19, 2015)

Nice!! I've been seriously tempted by it again recently...


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 19, 2015)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Nice!! I've been seriously tempted by it again recently...



Now's your chance.  Found one on ebay fully painted to excellent quality too!  Descent 2nd Edition plus Labyrinth of Ruin - Well Painted


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 20, 2015)

fractionMan said:


> Now's your chance.  Found one on ebay fully painted to excellent quality too!  Descent 2nd Edition plus Labyrinth of Ruin - Well Painted



Oh wow that's seriously tempting as its a great fucking deal!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 23, 2015)

I must not get back into Magic, I must not get back into Magic...


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 24, 2015)

Kid_Eternity said:


> View attachment 79969
> 
> I must not get back into Magic, I must not get back into Magic...



I sold £600 worth of cards last year   RESIST

The Mystical Universe of Magic: The Gathering | VICE | United Kingdom


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 24, 2015)

Considering backing CMON newest kickstarter.  
Arcadia Quest: Inferno by CoolMiniOrNot — Kickstarter

Pros: D&D style hack and slash  with  full on quest type stuff. Seeming low  barrier to entry  for new players. looks fun. 

Cons: Do I really need  more of  this stuff?  not sure how  the PvP stuff will play.


----------



## tommers (Nov 24, 2015)

So if I wanted to get a board game I could play with  my 6 year old boy then what would you guys recommend? 

He's pretty clever.


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 24, 2015)

tommers said:


> So if I wanted to get a board game I could play with  my 6 year old boy then what would you guys recommend?
> 
> He's pretty clever.



I think carcassonne is pretty good for the younger kids.  It's really easy to pick up and a lot of fun.  You build a map out of tiles and win points for completing cities and roads.

Carcassonne | Board Game | BoardGameGeek


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## tommers (Nov 24, 2015)

fractionMan said:


> I think carcassonne is pretty good for the younger kids.  It's really easy to pick up and a lot of fun.  You build a map out of tiles and win points for completing cities and roads.
> 
> Carcassonne | Board Game | BoardGameGeek




Thanks!  I've been doing a bit of reading and I'm getting quite excited to be honest.  I have visions of the family sat round a table on a friday evening..

I like the look of Mice and Mystics cos it's co-operative and he doesn't take losing very well 

Mice and Mystics | Games | Plaid Hat Games


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 24, 2015)

tommers said:


> Thanks!  I've been doing a bit of reading and I'm getting quite excited to be honest.  I have visions of the family sat round a table on a friday evening..
> 
> I like the look of Mice and Mystics cos it's co-operative and he doesn't take losing very well
> 
> Mice and Mystics | Games | Plaid Hat Games



That looks great, but maybe a bit complex for a 6 year old?


----------



## tommers (Nov 24, 2015)

fractionMan said:


> That looks great, but maybe a bit complex for a 6 year old?



Yeah, it's hard to tell isn't it?  The manufacturers have it as 7+ which he will be fine with, but we'll have to see if he gets bored or finds it too difficult or whatever.

It's the 3 year old coming along and wiping out the board that we have to worry about.

I've been reading the thread and I think I might look into Munchkin and Carcassone as well.

Of course I want to play Star Wars with him but baby steps first I reckon.  Not sure my wallet can take it.

Hmmm, Munchkin is maybe a bit too much at the moment but Carcassonne looks OK.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 24, 2015)

You can play a dumber version of Carcasonne without the Fields rules to make things easier to start with.


----------



## tommers (Nov 24, 2015)

I guess the other question is where do people get stuff from?  I'm looking at ebay and "Orc's Nest" but interested if anybody knows anywhere better....


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 24, 2015)

I get a lot of it off ebay, but also *spit* amazon, as occasionally there are really good bargains.  (got a £40 quid descent expansion for 24 quid)


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 24, 2015)

For example, http://www.amazon.co.uk/Steve-Jacks...sr_1_71?s=kids&ie=UTF8&qid=1448371949&sr=1-71 is only 20 quid at the moment (tbf, it's only 25 quid elsewhere)

It's two player castle building game: Castellan | Board Game | BoardGameGeek  Not played it, but it looks fun and suitable for a six year old.

review: Token Trove Castellan Review | Castellan | BoardGameGeek


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Nov 24, 2015)

tommers said:


> I guess the other question is where do people get stuff from?  I'm looking at ebay and "Orc's Nest" but interested if anybody knows anywhere better....


The orc's nest is a decent shop - or has been whenever I've been in London. Sometimes you can find a decent toy shop with stock in - there's one in Norwich for example. Or waterstones have some stock usually. Are Leisure Games still in Finchley? If you happen to be in Reading there's an excellent shop there in one of the arcade bits.

My kids were playing Ticket to Ride at about that age I think. Europe edition involves less blocking. I enjoy it as well.

You might want to try Love Letter - a splendid little card game that takes up zero space and is very, very clever. It should be playable for a six year old with some help to start with. Or if not they will grow into it.


----------



## yield (Nov 24, 2015)

BlueSquareThing said:


> Are Leisure Games still in Finchley?


Moved across the road a few years ago but still there.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 25, 2015)

tommers said:


> So if I wanted to get a board game I could play with  my 6 year old boy then what would you guys recommend?
> 
> He's pretty clever.



Yeah Carcaconne is really good fun and easy to learn.[emoji4]


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 25, 2015)

tommers said:


> I guess the other question is where do people get stuff from?  I'm looking at ebay and "Orc's Nest" but interested if anybody knows anywhere better....



Depends on where you live but I usually get mine from ibuywargames, Warboar or Chaos Cards and play at Dark Sphere London.


----------



## tommers (Nov 26, 2015)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Depends on where you live but I usually get mine from ibuywargames, Warboar or Chaos Cards and play at Dark Sphere London.



Thanks, I'll give those a try.  Mice and Mystics is quite difficult to get hold of, it turns out.  And expensive!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 28, 2015)

Some latest purchases!


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 28, 2015)

super dungeon explore looks ace!  Wish it was 5 player.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 28, 2015)

i wonder how  close the FF card games are to each other.

i have the main LOTR core box


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 29, 2015)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> i wonder how  close the FF card games are to each other.
> 
> i have the main LOTR core box



Good question, I know they reuse some mechanics across their games though...having read the rules it's amazing that I've not really played card games since the mid to late 90s (Magic) and yet AGoT was very easy to pick up due to that familiarity..!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 29, 2015)

fractionMan said:


> super dungeon explore looks ace!  Wish it was 5 player.



Ah yeah fair point but my gaming group is usually four so this isn't a deal breaker. The miniatures are superb, very well sculpted and detailed. Love the way you use upgrade cards by placing them on different parts of your character.

It has a great approach to rules to, a tutorial booklet and one for both the classic and arcade variants of the game. They even went as far as fourth booklet which is just filled with loads of story and background info! Fun times ahead![emoji16]


----------



## captainmission (Dec 8, 2015)

SPACESHIPS!! lots of spaceships!!

I now have all these.. and a lot less money


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 8, 2015)

Nice! Looking forward to getting the ISD and Raider!


----------



## captainmission (Dec 11, 2015)

Imperial Scum! Akbar will show you what for.


----------



## sparkybird (Dec 11, 2015)

I've just come across this thread. I'm not spamming (well not really) as people have asked where they buy games from. Mr Sparkybird runs an online board game shop, which is obv where I get mine from!

Boardgameguru

yes Carcassone is a great game for kids. Also proving very popular with our friends children and their parents is In a Bind  - designed in Brixton, great stocking filler/small gift for nephew/nieces etc. Although I have almost given myself a hernia trying to play it!

In a Bind


----------



## 8den (Dec 11, 2015)

Pingu said:


> View attachment 78096



I keep looking at the game and my three year old and thinking "grow faster damnit"!


----------



## Pingu (Dec 11, 2015)

8den said:


> I keep looking at the game and my three year old and thinking "grow faster damnit"!



just think of the models you will have by then. 3000 point battles ahoy!

we have 4 tantives in a battle last week.  it was awesome


----------



## captainmission (Dec 11, 2015)

8den said:


> I keep looking at the game and my three year old and thinking "grow faster damnit"!



Just declare him/her to be _very advanced for their age_, and get them now


----------



## 8den (Dec 11, 2015)

captainmission said:


> Just declare him/her to be _very advanced for their age_, and get them now



And have him take all the pieces? The amount of Star Wars micro machines he has is ridonkulos (I should confess I gave them all to him)


----------



## yield (Dec 11, 2015)

Amazon's daily deal is Spend £30, Save 30% Off Selected Games & Puzzles

Star Wars: Armada and others included


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 11, 2015)

sparkybird said:


> I've just come across this thread. I'm not spamming (well not really) as people have asked where they buy games from. Mr Sparkybird runs an online board game shop, which is obv where I get mine from!
> 
> Boardgameguru
> 
> ...



Cool! Will deffo have a look at BGG! Is there a Facebook page to follow?[emoji41]


----------



## tommers (Dec 12, 2015)

Mice and Mystics has arrived.  Now just need to wait for Xmas / persuade them to have a game.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 12, 2015)

Catan Junior landed this week, a pressie for my 10 year niece. Think it's time she become a gamer.[emoji41]


----------



## sparkybird (Dec 13, 2015)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Cool! Will deffo have a look at BGG! Is there a Facebook page to follow?[emoji41]


Here you go
https://m.facebook.com/pages/Boardgamegurucouk/196236240408474


----------



## fractionMan (Dec 13, 2015)

Ooh, like the look of this.  Got about 6 months of descent to get through first!

Dungeon Saga  Dwarf King s Quest including Promo Figure


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 15, 2015)

Bought 7 Wonders: Duel the other day, really good 2 player version of 7 Wonders.

Hoping to buy Fungi next


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 15, 2015)

sparkybird said:


> Here you go
> https://m.facebook.com/pages/Boardgamegurucouk/196236240408474



Awesome sauce!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 18, 2015)

Just had ghostbusters: the board game  arrive.  will report back after playing.


----------



## fractionMan (Dec 18, 2015)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> Just had ghostbusters: the board game  arrive.  will report back after playing.


It looks pretty good.  Shame it's 4 player or I might have bought it.


----------



## fractionMan (Dec 18, 2015)

I'm looking at String railway

You play it... WITH STRING!


----------



## belboid (Dec 18, 2015)

fractionMan said:


> I'm looking at String railway
> 
> You play it... WITH STRING!


why didn't you post that a week ago!  It would have been perfect for the Secret Santa I'm a tonight


----------



## fractionMan (Dec 18, 2015)

belboid said:


> why didn't you post that a week ago!  It would have been perfect for the Secret Santa I'm a tonight


It's 20 quid!


----------



## belboid (Dec 18, 2015)

fractionMan said:


> It's 20 quid!


lol - it is for/with actual friends.  Too many of us to buy everyone something nice, so one person each gets something really, actually, nice.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 18, 2015)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> Just had ghostbusters: the board game  arrive.  will report back after playing.



Look forward to hearing more. I was so excited about this but then it got really mixed reviews...[emoji19]


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 18, 2015)

Topping up my A Game of Thrones LCG collection.[emoji41]


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 23, 2015)

Just arrived.[emoji41]


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 27, 2015)

Anyone get anything good for Christmas? Wife bought me Forbidden Island, which was fun.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Dec 27, 2015)

Kid_Eternity said:


> View attachment 81193
> 
> Just arrived.[emoji41]



What's a deckbuilding game?


----------



## BigTom (Dec 27, 2015)

cynicaleconomy said:


> What's a deckbuilding game?


a game where you have a big card set, out of which you construct a smaller deck to play with.
Magic the gathering probably the best known game to use the mechanic as a core part of the game.

Gives a lot of opportunity for each time you play to vary the game as you make decks that work differently and ime gives a strategic element to games as you decide what kind of deck you will build. A good or unusual deck build gives you an advantage in playing the game.


----------



## tommers (Dec 27, 2015)

tommers said:


> Mice and Mystics has arrived.  Now just need to wait for Xmas / persuade them to have a game.


Played the first chapter this afternoon.  He was _really_ into it. Took a bit longer than expected (they said 90 minutes and it took us just over 2 hours cos I kept having to look up the rules and he was fannying about) but, to be honest,  anything that keeps his attention for that long has to be alright and he asked if we could do the next chapter immediately afterwards. 

Little does he know that this is the first step in his inevitable descent into lifelong geekdom. 


Mwa ha hahaha

Ha.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 27, 2015)

cynicaleconomy said:


> What's a deckbuilding game?



A game of cards which your 'deck' is built while playing the game as opposed to collectible card games or living card games where you build your decks prior to the game.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 27, 2015)

tommers said:


> Played the first chapter this afternoon.  He was _really_ into it. Took a bit longer than expected (they said 90 minutes and it took us just over 2 hours cos I kept having to look up the rules and he was fannying about) but, to be honest,  anything that keeps his attention for that long has to be alright and he asked if we could do the next chapter immediately afterwards.
> 
> Little does he know that this is the first step in his inevitable descent into lifelong geekdom.
> 
> ...



That really is awesome to hear!


----------



## BigTom (Dec 28, 2015)

Kid_Eternity said:


> A game of cards which your 'deck' is built while playing the game as opposed to collectible card games or living card games where you build your decks prior to the game.


Ah, that's interesting, having only played ccgs and lcgs I didn't realise there was a different type of game using a similar mechanism, does a game like that have 2 parts then, one where you build the deck and the other where you play it or is it more fluid?


----------



## fractionMan (Dec 28, 2015)

I think a lot of them use drafting.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 29, 2015)

BigTom said:


> Ah, that's interesting, having only played ccgs and lcgs I didn't realise there was a different type of game using a similar mechanism, does a game like that have 2 parts then, one where you build the deck and the other where you play it or is it more fluid?



You build while you play.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 31, 2015)

Speaking of deck building games, got the daddy of them today as a late Christmas present!


----------



## BigTom (Jan 1, 2016)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Speaking of deck building games, got the daddy of them today as a late Christmas present!
> 
> View attachment 81508


I think I've misunderstood how these games work, is dominion the best to experience the mechanic? Any other deckbuilding games you'd recommend?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 1, 2016)

Dominion is pretty much the daddy of that genre

there are a lot  of games  that  are essentially  dominon but with X

for example  i  have  Tanto Curore   which is dominion  but  with anime maids.
http://www.tantocuore.com/about.htm


----------



## Crispy (Jan 2, 2016)

BigTom said:


> I think I've misunderstood how these games work, is dominion the best to experience the mechanic? Any other deckbuilding games you'd recommend?


Yeah dominion is the daddy. The game cones with 25 (iirc) cards, ten of each. You randomly choose ten types of card from the 25, and "buy" those cards as you play. They do things like "draw another card" "+2 gold" "reveal the top three cards from your deck. Add one to your hand, discard the rest". You can also buy" purchasing power" and "victory point" cards. The strategy comes from figuring out what combinations of cards go well together. With the expansions, it becomes more strategic, with cards that interact with other players.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 3, 2016)

Played Ticket to Ride Europe for the first time last night, fun but not amazing (this could be partly due to five players slowing the game down). Not really a fan of games where you don't know who's won until the end of the game...



After a rather lengthy tutorial X Com The Board Game turned into an intense and nearly frantic game of great fun! Now we know how to play it reckon this could see regular rotation. 

Only down side is the game demands EVERYTHING is done via the app, this is perfect for the in game mechanics but when you need to look up a rule clarification a copy in the box would have been helpful.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jan 4, 2016)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Anyone get anything good for Christmas? Wife bought me Forbidden Island, which was fun.



Played that over the weekend.  It is a pretty good game if you're into cooperative games.  Also played Ticket to Ride - Asia, Tsuro, Pandemic, and Evolution.  Evolution was interesting, but a bit complicated.  My critters all got eaten.


----------



## QOTH (Jan 4, 2016)

I went a bit mad in the games shop just before christmas and got Scotland Yard (which I've not persuaded anyone to play yet) and Hey! That's My Fish! which was a surprise hit - very easy to learn, quick to play and really simple game mechanics, but quite a lot to it tactically. 

Also got Star Wars Timeline which is very easy to play, even with littlies, because it's very quick and there's not much reading involved - but you can't get anything out of it unless you have quite a detailed working knowledge of the films - it is reliant on you knowing what happened before / after a particular scene.


----------



## fen_boy (Jan 5, 2016)

Haven't played board games for years. I did a load of research on youtube and for christmas we got LOTS of games to play as a family
Sushi Go! - drafting card game, cute, simple, everyone loved it.
Welcome to the dungeon - push your luck game, haven't really played this much
Hey that's my fish! same as QOTH
King of Tokyo - attack tokyo with giant radioactive monsters and dice - kids love this, the fen_wife doesn't
7 Wonders - card drafting, civilisation building, everyone loved it.
Pandemic - my favorite of the bunch, co-op game, eradicating disease, saving the world.
River Dragons - really fun, neat programming mechanic, georgeous art and components, everyone loved it.
Hive - chess/draughts with insects - bit dry.


----------



## tommers (Jan 5, 2016)

How old are your kids fen_boy?


----------



## fen_boy (Jan 5, 2016)

tommers said:


> How old are your kids fen_boy?



10 and 8 (nearly 11 and 9)


----------



## tommers (Jan 5, 2016)

fen_boy said:


> 10 and 8 (nearly 11 and 9)




Cool, some of those look pretty good so I just wanted to check what sort of age they are if they're enjoying them.


----------



## QOTH (Jan 5, 2016)

I like the sound of King of Tokyo ! 

I am not having much luck getting Little QOTH into board / card games, but he is only 6.  He'll play Ludo and snakes and ladders with his grandad but is a very sore loser / keeps trying to change the rules in his favour. I can't remember not enjoying games, but equally can't remember when I started being able to play them either IYSWIM. 

I tried to teach him to play dominoes over christmas but it degenerated into a domino toppling competition, which was still fun but not what I had in mind.


----------



## tommers (Jan 5, 2016)

Yeah 6 year olds do not cope well with losing. Which is why co-op games are the future.


----------



## fen_boy (Jan 6, 2016)

Just got the Pandemic, On The Brink expansion. My 8 year old is very keen to take on the bio-terrorist role . Also, I must stop buying stuff and play what I've got.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 6, 2016)

tommers said:


> Yeah 6 year olds do not cope well with losing. Which is why co-op games are the future.



It's a good life lesson to teach them.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 6, 2016)

fen_boy said:


> Just got the Pandemic, On The Brink expansion. My 8 year old is very keen to take on the bio-terrorist role . Also, I must stop buying stuff and play what I've got.



Heh I keep telling myself that and after 20 odd purchase in less than six months I'm now eyeing up Forbidden Stars.[emoji16]


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 6, 2016)

Pandemic is next on my list


----------



## belboid (Jan 6, 2016)

Got Exploding Kittens the other week.  It's a quick and easy card game that is pleasantly amusing


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 6, 2016)

fractionMan said:


> Pandemic is next on my list



It's fucking great! We just got Legacy and are starting it at the end of the month.[emoji41]


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 6, 2016)

belboid said:


> Got Exploding Kittens the other week.  It's a quick and easy card game that is pleasantly amusing



Kinda tempted but not sure if it's a little too much of a party game...?


----------



## tommers (Jan 6, 2016)

Kid_Eternity said:


> It's a good life lesson to teach them.


Yeah that's what I keep telling him as he's crying uncontrollably.


----------



## tommers (Jan 6, 2016)

fractionMan said:


> Pandemic is next on my list


Yeah, me too. Got a long way to go with M & M yet but next on the list.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 7, 2016)

tommers said:


> Yeah that's what I keep telling him as he's crying uncontrollably.



Hah he'll get used to it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 12, 2016)

Anyone played Wiz-War? Tempted but the reviews are so variable I can't make my mind up!


----------



## belboid (Jan 12, 2016)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Kinda tempted but not sure if it's a little too much of a party game...?


sorry, forgot to reply earlier.  It worked amongst four or five of us too, a quick late night laugh that will do instead of Shithead or similar such card games.  Not tried it in a bigger group, will have to buy the other pack as well, first.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 12, 2016)

No worries, might get it for the Cards Against Humanity crowd...[emoji41]


----------



## fen_boy (Jan 13, 2016)

Anyone played Flash Point: Fire Rescue? The theme appeals to me and we've enjoyed co-op games so far. see Flash Point Fire Rescue Second Edition Board Game: Amazon.co.uk: Toys & Games


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Jan 13, 2016)

fen_boy said:


> Anyone played Flash Point: Fire Rescue? The theme appeals to me and we've enjoyed co-op games so far. see Flash Point Fire Rescue Second Edition Board Game: Amazon.co.uk: Toys & Games


I've looked at it and very neatly bought it at Xmas. Seems a bit of a different idea and my lot like Pandemic etc...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 15, 2016)

New games day!



Wiz War looks like lots of chaotic fun!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 17, 2016)

So, Star Realms turned out to be A LOT of fun! A slightly slow start, which I doubt will be the case in future now we know how it plays, it gets very intense very quickly! 

It's surprisingly complex for what feels like a simple game.


----------



## tommers (Mar 4, 2016)

Just bought Above & Below which looks pretty cool.  You build a village; recruiting villagers, harvesting crops and constructing buildings.  But then you also explore a huge cavern and have adventures down there.  Games last 45 mins or so and it seems pretty simple to learn.  

Mice & Mystics is decent but it's very samey once you get past the story bit.  The 6 year old loves it but I'm a bit fatigued by now (we've done 7 chapters).  And it takes about 2 hours a game, which is a long time with 2 kids.

Anyway, here's an enthusiastic stary-eyed man playing it:


----------



## yield (Mar 4, 2016)

Still playing Settlers of Catan and King of New York at the pub with the monday nighters when I can make it. 

Had a few games of 7 Wonders with some old friends weekend before last. I'm better at games of luck than skill. 

A mate has jut got Forbidden Stars the 40k boardgame but not given it a go yet.


----------



## tommers (Mar 4, 2016)

Is King of New York any good?


----------



## yield (Mar 4, 2016)

tommers said:


> Is King of New York any good?


Really good. Massive improvement on King of Tokyo. The new rules for construction/army destruction and the step up bonuses in Manhatten means there's *inside* strategy now.

Still a quick game though. 30 or 45 minutes. The kids at my mates 40th loved it.


----------



## innit (Mar 9, 2016)

Apologies if this is answered up thread but am looking for some advice on a gift.

My sister adores board games but is "mainstream", not a gamer.  I'd like to get her a game which can be played by a sparky 5 year old (good at reading) - probably something suitable for 7 or 8 + - which the family can enjoy for years and years. Does anything fit that bill?


----------



## Santino (Mar 9, 2016)

innit said:


> Apologies if this is answered up thread but am looking for some advice on a gift.
> 
> My sister adores board games but is "mainstream", not a gamer.  I'd like to get her a game which can be played by a sparky 5 year old (good at reading) - probably something suitable for 7 or 8 + - which the family can enjoy for years and years. Does anything fit that bill?


 Maybe Carcassonne?


----------



## tommers (Mar 9, 2016)

Maybe watch this?  It's a couple of years old I think...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 12, 2016)

Plague Inc (the phone/ tablet game where you play a virus trying to wipe out humanity) will a board game on Kickstarter soon!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 3, 2016)

And...ill be play testing Plague Inc the board game next week!


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Apr 4, 2016)

So this is pretty fucked up. 

*Tabletop Gaming has a White Male Terrorism Problem*


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 4, 2016)

Buddy Bradley said:


> So this is pretty fucked up.
> 
> *Tabletop Gaming has a White Male Terrorism Problem*






> The officer sighs, “We’d have a lot less work if women just stayed away from dangerous, psychopathic losers.” I look at the evidence in front of me. I don’t disagree.
> 
> In every discussion of online harassment you will find men telling women to call the police. What you don’t hear is the police telling women to stay away from gaming communities for their own safety. What would gamers say if they knew that police told women to avoid game stores the same way they avoid frat houses?
> 
> ...



This is the stand out bit for me really. Its fucking depressing. I'd love for my other half to get involved in boardgames or roleplaying or even wargaming and she's fine when we're together* but as soon as she tips up she's getting looked down or judged and treated like she's mentally defective. 

*for the most part, there are still people who aren't polite, aren't pleasant and what 4chan would term neckbeards who cause problems.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## BigTom (Apr 4, 2016)

BigTom said:


> I've made a game
> 
> Currently it's between beta and blind playtesting stage but I could really use some help, and also some confirmation that it is a fun game and worth releasing. The beta bit that is left is just balancing the length of the game, all the rules/mechanics are set and the balancing between that side of things seems fine. I also really need some feedback from people who don't (really) know me, to make sure it is actually worth releasing and also worth selling rather than just doing a print and play version.
> 
> ...



I've released this print and play now - www.trotwars.org - if anyone wants to play it (or just have a look at the rules).


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 6, 2016)

Turned out to be bloody good fun!


----------



## tommers (Sep 20, 2016)

So I got Ticket to Ride : Europe recently and had a game on Sunday.  It was good.  I liked the gambling when you're trying to decide whether or not to make the bigger routes.  It was the first time we'd played so still not worked out massive strategies but it was good fun.

Also got Forbidden Island.  First game we didn't know what was going on and lost in short order.  Second time we had an epic game and won with only the escape tile left standing.   Really like the co-op in that one and the different roles for players with different powers.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 20, 2016)

Clearly put this in the wrong thread 

I have so far resisted ordering it 



Lord Camomile said:


> Got Mysterium as a late birthday present, very excited about trying that out
> 
> Captain Sonar just became available for pre-order. Can I hold on until Christmas...


----------



## tommers (Sep 20, 2016)

That looks great.  Not sure I could get 8 players though.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 20, 2016)

tommers said:


> That looks great.  Not sure I could get 8 players though.


It does say you can play with fewer, it's just either harder or not as frenetic (turn-based, rather than all at once).

I think I'll have to introduce different social circles to each other to get 8, but might be possible...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 2, 2016)

tommers said:


> So I got Ticket to Ride : Europe recently and had a game on Sunday.  It was good.  I liked the gambling when you're trying to decide whether or not to make the bigger routes.  It was the first time we'd played so still not worked out massive strategies but it was good fun.
> 
> Also got Forbidden Island.  First game we didn't know what was going on and lost in short order.  Second time we had an epic game and won with only the escape tile left standing.   Really like the co-op in that one and the different roles for players with different powers.



I thought TTR:E was so so but reckon I'd loved it had I played it years ago.

Never played FI but played the next version Forbidden Desert which is great fun!


.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 2, 2016)

Played Memoir 44 Overlord with 6 players this weekend and boy oh boy is it fun!


.


----------



## belboid (Oct 2, 2016)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Never played FI but played the next version Forbidden Desert which is great fun!.


we finally won after ten games!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 3, 2016)

belboid said:


> we finally won after ten games!



Haha nice! We managed it on our first try but man it was close, one more go and it was death![emoji23]


.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 3, 2016)

I got Sherlock Holmes Consulting Detective  to play with my family as a birthday thing.  



I also got a white board and pens  to make a case board.

due to various reasons it never happened.....


Hopefully the white board will come in handy  when i'm doing roleplay stuff (I have a fledgling edge of empire campaign starting up)


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 3, 2016)

That video made me seek out an old edition on eBay. Then they re-released it 

Still haven't got round to playing it, of course...


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 3, 2016)

I have the whole kickstarter pack  of  rivet wars  to try and off load. I played one go of the base game  and  it just  didn't  quite click.


----------



## Cid (Oct 3, 2016)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> I got Sherlock Holmes Consulting Detective  to play with my family as a birthday thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Shut up and sit down is, I think, currently frontrunner for my youtube channel of the year award.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 3, 2016)

Cid said:


> Shut up and sit down is, I think, currently frontrunner for my youtube channel of the year award.


I fucking hate them. they have cost me hundreds.

Well. Over £100 at least.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 4, 2016)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> I have the whole kickstarter pack  of  rivet wars  to try and off load. I played one go of the base game  and  it just  didn't  quite click.



I really liked the look of that for a while then I found for the price there was always something I wanted to buy...couldn't work out why just never could convince myself to buy...[emoji848]


.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 4, 2016)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> I have the whole kickstarter pack  of  rivet wars  to try and off load. I played one go of the base game  and  it just  didn't  quite click.



I really liked the look of that for a while then I found for the price there was always something I wanted to buy...couldn't work out why just never could convince myself to buy...[emoji848]


.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 4, 2016)

Cid said:


> Shut up and sit down is, I think, currently frontrunner for my youtube channel of the year award.



Agreed.


.


----------



## Hurin85 (Oct 16, 2016)

Warhammer Quest .... not the greatest game of all time but I love the models and you arnt forced to role-play everything and depend on a DM to make this work.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 16, 2016)

Should just repost this here.


----------



## Hurin85 (Oct 16, 2016)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> Should just repost this here.




god I love this video ... I think I look great in it


----------



## tommers (Oct 16, 2016)

Played king of new york yesterday with the family.  Thought it was very simple once we got the hang of it.  The instructions were a bit intimidating to start with. 

I'm going to stop buying games now though and play the ones we have a bit more. 

To be honest Cluedo is the one I've probably been most impressed with. However non-hipster of me it is to say that.  Really simple on the face of it but loads of depth and scope for playing tricks on other players.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 16, 2016)

tommers said:


> Played king of new york yesterday with the family.  Thought it was very simple once we got the hang of it.  The instructions were a bit intimidating to start with.
> 
> I'm going to stop buying games now though and play the ones we have a bit more.
> 
> To be honest Cluedo is the one I've probably been most impressed with. However non-hipster of me it is to say that.  Really simple on the face of it but loads of depth and scope for playing tricks on other players.



Never played KoNY. If you like solid family games that don't require serious amount of set up or are easy to learn check out Spyfall!


.


----------



## tommers (Oct 17, 2016)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Never played KoNY. If you like solid family games that don't require serious amount of set up or are easy to learn check out Spyfall!
> 
> 
> .


Will do. We played another 3 games of KoNY yesterday. It's really quick and fun but works better with 3 or more than with 2.  Some of the powers are quite cool, does feel a little bit like it's all over just as you're getting  started though. 

Maybe.


----------



## alsoknownas (Oct 17, 2016)

tommers said:


> Played king of new york yesterday with the family.  Thought it was very simple once we got the hang of it.  The instructions were a bit intimidating to start with.
> 
> I'm going to stop buying games now though and play the ones we have a bit more.
> 
> To be honest Cluedo is the one I've probably been most impressed with. However non-hipster of me it is to say that.  Really simple on the face of it but loads of depth and scope for playing tricks on other players.


What tricks can you play?


----------



## tommers (Oct 17, 2016)

alsoknownas said:


> What tricks can you play?



Keep track of which cards are in your hand as opposed to what other people have told you.  If you have a theory about which combination is the answer then you can go to a room which you have the card for, or a weapon or person (or two of those) and then add in the one you're not sure about.  If nobody has it then you know that is the correct answer.  The side effect being that the other players then think that the room and weapon that you're holding in your hand could also be the answer as they just hear that nobody has any of those cards. 

Then do the same thing next turn but with completely different cards.

It's a game about what the other players are doing and trying to keep them off the track, as much as finding the truth out yourself.


----------



## alsoknownas (Oct 17, 2016)

You can also tick off cards without seeing them if you keep a track of what other people have asked for.  I used a (fairly) simple mark up system for that once, but I haven't played for ages and would have to give it some thought again.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 17, 2016)

tommers said:


> Will do. We played another 3 games of KoNY yesterday. It's really quick and fun but works better with 3 or more than with 2.  Some of the powers are quite cool, does feel a little bit like it's all over just as you're getting  started though.
> 
> Maybe.



Sounds fun, I like a good light fun game, helps variate things on those evening when you play a heavy ass war game!


.


----------



## Mordi (Oct 21, 2016)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> I got Sherlock Holmes Consulting Detective  to play with my family as a birthday thing.




Great idea, it's fab fun to pull out with folk who are into it. However, watch out for some of the typos as they can really bugger up an evening. I think the most recent reprint (the third maybe?) might have got rid of a few, but best to check. 

Download mirror here


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 1, 2016)

My latest purchase!







Came with some free promo cards too!







.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 6, 2016)

And another one, although this time my wife ordered it after hearing me rave about it. One game and she was like "I like this!"







.


----------



## tommers (Nov 6, 2016)

anybody on Board Game Arena: Play board games online!

I've just signed up.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 20, 2016)

tommers said:


> anybody on Board Game Arena: Play board games online!
> 
> I've just signed up.



Aha that looks cool, will check out!


.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 20, 2016)

Two new additions (and a wowsers mini from BR)!

















.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 20, 2016)

Picked up Star Wars Imperial Assault

partly to play indipendantly  and partly  to use  for my  SW role playing game sessions.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 22, 2016)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> Picked up Star Wars Imperial Assault
> 
> partly to play indipendantly  and partly  to use  for my  SW role playing game sessions.



Nice one, love that game. The app is coming out soon too!


.


----------



## tommers (Nov 29, 2016)

Has anybody played this? 

Kingdom Death: Monster is the £300 board game borne from bloody nightmares

Looks amazing.   There is a Kickstarter on at the moment for an updated version. It's raised over 5 million dollars in two days. 

The basic set is $250 and with "basic"  upgrades you're looking at $750.

Kin hell..


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 29, 2016)

Yeah been reading about that, insane Kickstarter!


.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 29, 2016)

Played Archipelago for the first time recently, so much fun!







.


----------



## tommers (Nov 30, 2016)

Looks good.  Been playing Stone Age on that boardgamearena site with a couple of mates.  It works well.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 25, 2016)

Blood Rage is fucking awesome!


.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Dec 25, 2016)

We've spent a happy Christmas evening playing Tsuro, everyone from the two-year old to my 70-year old dad had had a go.


----------



## tommers (Dec 26, 2016)

We've been playing labyrinth. Which is great. Also have sushi go lined up for my mum's later. 

In other news I am seriously considering dropping 250 dollars on kingdom death,  which is ridiculous.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 28, 2016)

A lot of card sorting ahead of me but this looks lots of fun!


.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 2, 2017)

Doom the board game has arrived![emoji41]


.


----------



## Idaho (Jan 2, 2017)

Got tokaido and the pandemic on the brink expansion over Xmas. Both excellent.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 2, 2017)

Idaho said:


> Got tokaido and the pandemic on the brink expansion over Xmas. Both excellent.



Ah thinking about getting on the brink! Other than the fifth player does it actually add that much to the base game?[emoji848]


.


----------



## BigTom (Jan 2, 2017)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Ah thinking about getting on the brink! Other than the fifth player does it actually add that much to the base game?[emoji848]
> 
> 
> .



Iirc it makes it quite a lot harder. Been playing pandemic legacy recently and that's really good too.

Got Hive for a friend's Christmas present, played a few Games, seems like a great 2 player game, short (20-30min) and with some decent tactical depth, interesting to play.


----------



## Idaho (Jan 2, 2017)

Hive is fun, you can get an extra couple of pieces for it.


----------



## Idaho (Jan 2, 2017)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Ah thinking about getting on the brink! Other than the fifth player does it actually add that much to the base game?[emoji848]
> 
> 
> .


It's actually 3 different expansions plus extra event and role cards. So you get a decent deal.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 3, 2017)

Idaho said:


> It's actually 3 different expansions plus extra event and role cards. So you get a decent deal.



Ah very cool, on to the Amazon wish list it goes!


.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 22, 2017)

Been looking forward to this Kickstarter!


.


----------



## QOTH (Jan 23, 2017)

Little QOTH and I had a go at Boss Monster 2 (My christmas present to the family).  The rules are really badly written so it was hard work figuring it out, but he seemed to enjoy it (first time I've actually got him to engage with a non-electronic game so that's good). There are some complexities that neither of us really got to grips with that I think will improve the gameplay, but it worked on a superficial level and in a way that's fine when you are playing with a 7 year old, just makes it a bit dull as an adult.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 23, 2017)

Haven't played Captain Sonar yet, but there's already an expansion announced that I'm desiring   

A fellow urbanite also just made me aware of Sneaky Cards, which sounds fun.


----------



## Idaho (Jan 23, 2017)

Got out the old pokemon cards this month. It's a great game if you have a few well balanced decks. Nice and quick.


----------



## tommers (Jan 23, 2017)

I played Kings and Things with the 7 year old on Sunday.

We used my original copy from the 80s.  Held up quite well, even if he did spend most of the game in tears after he failed his attempt to get the mountain king.  I ended up letting him win to teach him that you need to keep on going to the end instead of wailing "I won't win, I never win" for the whole game.


----------



## Idaho (Jan 23, 2017)

I never let kids win. They have to earn it like everyone else. The pain they go through learning this lesson is best experienced early in life.


----------



## tommers (Jan 23, 2017)

Idaho said:


> I never let kids win. They have to earn it like everyone else. The pain they go through learning this lesson is best experienced early in life.



I alternate.  Otherwise he'll never try anything.  

He beat me at Sushi Go the other day fair and square, and he's good at Labyrinth.  Has occasionally beaten me at Hearthstone as well.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 23, 2017)

Lord Camomile said:


> Haven't played Captain Sonar yet, but there's already an expansion announced that I'm desiring
> 
> A fellow urbanite also just made me aware of Sneaky Cards, which sounds fun.



A mate got it the other day, can't wait to play!


.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 5, 2017)

Star Wars Destiny, first play!


.


----------



## belboid (Feb 11, 2017)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Plague Inc (the phone/ tablet game where you play a virus trying to wipe out humanity) will a board game on Kickstarter soon!


Had a game last night. It's Pandemic's evil twin, charmingly vicious if you want, some elementary cooperation can be handy, for a little while before the slaughter begins. Well balanced, each game ended up very close. I scored most points overall, but didn't win a single game, natch.


----------



## Idaho (Feb 11, 2017)

I like dominion. Might get another version one day.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 15, 2017)

belboid said:


> Had a game last night. It's Pandemic's evil twin, charmingly vicious if you want, some elementary cooperation can be handy, for a little while before the slaughter begins. Well balanced, each game ended up very close. I scored most points overall, but didn't win a single game, natch.



Yeah it's good fun, the event cards really do spice up the game!


.


----------



## october_lost (Feb 15, 2017)

Finally played Codenames. While it has potential as party game, I thought it was a bit meh.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 18, 2017)

Some new additions, and I tell you what if I had to choose one to recommend it'd be Istanbul. It's fucking brilliant fun![emoji1417]


.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 18, 2017)

I have difficulty enough  resisting  SU&SD reviews already


----------



## strung out (Mar 21, 2017)

I played Rock Paper Wizard the other day - very fun and fast paced, and a nice twist on the rock paper scissors staple. Created by Wizards of the Coast, so inhabits the same 'universe' as DnD


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 31, 2017)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> I have difficulty enough  resisting  SU&SD reviews already




Yup me too!


.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 31, 2017)

Some of my latest additions.

















.


----------



## BigTom (Mar 31, 2017)

I'm waiting for the reprint of Brass, which is mildly legendary euro game and has been out of print for a long time, mid April it's due, just hope I can play it regularly with 4 or 5 people, mostly I'm in 2 or 3 player games


----------



## tommers (Mar 31, 2017)

Got this yesterday. Played a game last night, it's great. Especially for anybody into cycling.


----------



## iamwithnail (Apr 10, 2017)

We picked up Twilight Struggle, the cold war board game. It's fun, but luuuuuudicrously complicated. Half hour playing time my arse.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 14, 2017)

Heh I'd like to get TS but my other half would never play it...Flaming Rouge looks fun!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 14, 2017)

Btw I cannot recommend Santorini enough, it's SO much fun!


----------



## tommers (Apr 19, 2017)

They are reprinting Gloomhaven. It is up on Kickstarter again.


----------



## Who PhD (Apr 22, 2017)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Star Wars Destiny, first play!
> 
> 
> .


Is that any good?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 29, 2017)

Nazi board games, anyone?






The Nazi Board Games of World War II


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 30, 2017)

my copy of the dark souls boardgame arrived

Praise the sun! \[T]/


----------



## tommers (Apr 30, 2017)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> my copy of the dark souls boardgame arrived
> 
> Praise the sun! \[T]/


Is it any good?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 30, 2017)

not managed a playthrough yet

early reviews are positive from what i have seen.


----------



## Who PhD (Apr 30, 2017)

PREPARE TO DICE!


----------



## tommers (May 1, 2017)

Anybody using tabletop simulator? I got it last night in an attempt to play Gloomhaven. It works well but you need voice chat, which I have only just discovered. 

It might still be on offer 50% off. It's quite impressive and there are loads of mods covering most games.


----------



## Who PhD (May 1, 2017)

tommers said:


> Anybody using tabletop simulator? I got it last night in an attempt to play Gloomhaven. It works well but you need voice chat, which I have only just discovered.
> 
> It might still be on offer 50% off. It's quite impressive and there are loads of mods covering most games.


that sounds awesome!


----------



## tommers (May 1, 2017)

Who PhD said:


> that sounds awesome!


It is pretty good. Its just a framework that lets you put whatever you want into it. It won't apply any rules or anything so you need to either know the game already or have a rule book (most are available on boardgamegeek). But there are loads of games available. 

If you get it let me know.


----------



## Who PhD (May 2, 2017)

tommers said:


> It is pretty good. Its just a framework that lets you put whatever you want into it. It won't apply any rules or anything so you need to either know the game already or have a rule book (most are available on boardgamegeek). But there are loads of games available.
> 
> If you get it let me know.


I had a look on Steam. It sounds great, but it's £15 so I don't think I can afford it right now. Maybe it'll be in their summer sale.


----------



## tommers (May 2, 2017)

Who PhD said:


> I had a look on Steam. It sounds great, but it's £15 so I don't think I can afford it right now. Maybe it'll be in their summer sale.



Yeah, it was half price until about 5pm


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 11, 2017)

Who PhD said:


> Is that any good?



Yeah it but suffers from the same problem Magic the Gathering has; you can't really enjoy the game unless you are prepared to spend a fair amount and regularly.


.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 11, 2017)

tommers said:


> Anybody using tabletop simulator? I got it last night in an attempt to play Gloomhaven. It works well but you need voice chat, which I have only just discovered.
> 
> It might still be on offer 50% off. It's quite impressive and there are loads of mods covering most games.



Can you play on a Mac?


.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 11, 2017)

This is SO much fun! If you want a great, fast game for you and your partner I can highly recommend this!


.


----------



## tommers (May 12, 2017)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Can you play on a Mac?
> 
> 
> .


Apparently yes Tabletop Simulator - Wikipedia

Whether that means you can play people on PC, I don't know.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 13, 2017)

tommers said:


> Apparently yes Tabletop Simulator - Wikipedia
> 
> Whether that means you can play people on PC, I don't know.



Ok cool.


.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 13, 2017)

New edition to the collection arrived today!


.


----------



## BigTom (May 18, 2017)

Kid_Eternity said:


> New edition to the collection arrived today!
> 
> 
> .



I went to a local boardgame club last week for the first time and played this, am just about to order it, thought it was really good. I also played Dominion which I didn't particularly like - the deck building mechanic is ace but the theme was meh, so I might look for a different deck builder or just break out my old vampire and netrunner CCGs idk. Third game I played was Dvonn (I think), one of the GIPF abstract games. Played a couple of games, they weren't long, 20minutes or so but it needs more than that to work out if there's a deep strategy or if it's quite shallow.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 27, 2017)

Some recent purchases!

















.


----------



## tommers (May 28, 2017)

Near & far came a couple of days ago. Unpacked it but not played yet


----------



## BigTom (May 28, 2017)

went back to the boardgame club this week and played:
codenames - not bad, not the kind of game I generally like as I'm non-neurotypical I find social type games don't often work but as word association it seemed fine, I was teamed with someone I'd never met, but of a similar age, and we won 2 and lost 1. Straightforward shortish game with some real thinking to it, I can see why its rated.

Forbidden Island - boiled down pandemic co-op, dull.

I thought I played a third game but i can't remember what so maybe I didn't.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 3, 2017)

Kid_Eternity said:


> .



I have that.  Quite enjoyed it.   However  it may have been eclipsed in my heart  by the  discworld game  which is  very simular  but with discworld themeing

Discworld: Ankh-Morpork


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 3, 2017)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> I have that.  Quite enjoyed it.   However  it may have been eclipsed in my heart  by the  discworld game  which is  very simular  but with discworld themeing
> 
> Discworld: Ankh-Morpork



Ah I've never been interested in the Discworld games, they've always looked too much license not enough game to me...


.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 4, 2017)

New games! I'm up to 53 now!
































.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 6, 2017)

Another day another Kickstarter game arrives! This is basically Zelda the Boardgame!


.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 24, 2017)

What's this!? More board games you say?[emoji848][emoji6][emoji41]





















Btw I can heartedly recommend Adrenaline and Ethnos! The former is a great FPS style shoot and run and the latter is a mix of Blood Rage and Ticket to Ride


.


----------



## tommers (Aug 24, 2017)

How big is your house exactly?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 24, 2017)

And have you retired early?


----------



## belboid (Sep 8, 2017)

Just played Pandemic: Reign of Cthulhu 

It's great. Obviously it's basically pandemic, but with enough changes to make it a properly different game - it's not just pandemic with lovecraft references.  

Oh, apparently we cheated a bit


----------



## 8ball (Sep 8, 2017)

This evening I played "Chtulhu Wars" with some mates from work.

I can just about manage "Ticket to Ride", so the rules were a bit dizzying, but the quality of the game is amazing and it was lots of fun.


----------



## tommers (Dec 16, 2017)

Gloomhaven has landed.

Only 4 months late.   It's the biggest game I have ever seen.


----------



## cybershot (Dec 16, 2017)

Been playing Star Saga for the first time today, pretty good. Look forward to doing all the missions.


----------



## belboid (Dec 27, 2017)

So what did we get for Christmas then?

I have Pandemic: Rising Tide (stopping Holland getting flooded) & Istanbul. The latter looked a bit too confusing for the state I was in last night. Finally noticing there was a set of rules in English as well as the German ones helped a bit.


----------



## Idaho (Dec 28, 2017)

One night ultimate werewolf
Jaipur 
The chameleon

Not played that last one yet.


----------



## BigTom (Dec 28, 2017)

Nothing for myself but i got Outfoxxed for my nephew and niece, co-op mystery solving deduction game for kids, looked good, haven't heard of it's been played yet


----------



## iamwithnail (Dec 28, 2017)

We got Mars:2049, but it turned out to be in German.  So that's going to be a voyage of exploration. Or _Erkundung, _as it were.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Dec 28, 2017)

Is it this one?
Mission to Mars 2049 Rulebook

eta: Obvs the cards will still be in German.


----------



## tommers (Dec 28, 2017)

Carcassonne.

The expansion for Flamme Rouge (which has cobbles! And a breakaway! And two special teams!)

I bought the 8 yr old Castle Panic.  And santa got him the expansion for King of New York.

They're all good. But I just want to play Gloomhaven.


----------



## iamwithnail (Dec 28, 2017)

Lazy Llama said:


> Is it this one?
> Mission to Mars 2049 Rulebook
> 
> eta: Obvs the cards will still be in German.


Yes, it is!  You've saved me searching for that, thankyou!


----------



## Mordi (Dec 28, 2017)

Idaho said:


> One night ultimate werewolf
> Jaipur
> The chameleon
> 
> Not played that last one yet.



Jaipur is excellent. One of the best two player games I've come across.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 28, 2017)

Had a game of Mysterium.

I was the ghost.  It was fun but not without challenge even on easy mode. There were at least two or three times when I looked at all my dream/vision cards  and was stumped.


----------



## Idaho (Dec 28, 2017)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> Had a game of Mysterium.
> 
> I was the ghost.  It was fun but not without challenge even on easy mode. There were at least two or three times when I looked at all my dream/vision cards  and was stumped.


We had a game of that the other day and I was the ghost. Kind of a non game really. But fun enough.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 28, 2017)

non game?

Do you mean it is co-operative so it's not competitive or  something else?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 28, 2017)

I love Mysterium. Yes, is sometimes heart-crushingly infuriating when you've got nothing in front of you, or the mediums are going down the completely wrong path, but that's part of the challenge.

My parents and their friends weren't great fans, mind...


----------



## Idaho (Dec 28, 2017)

I mean it in the nicest possible way. I enjoy it. 

I mean that there isn't really anything to it, ultimately other than one guess at the end. The other elements are immaterial.


----------



## planetgeli (Dec 28, 2017)

Jaipur. Carcassonne. Convince me someone. There are two of us. We love card games.

Why does Jaipur cost £18?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 28, 2017)

As an aside I managed to play  some decent games of the star wars rpg (fantasy flight ver) with my students

I want to spent some time to construct a campaign


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 28, 2017)

I hear the new Necromunda can be played old school or using a new tile based system. I dunno, could work. After I read about new Necromunda I looked at some new 40k lore because why not and everythings changed up from what it was. Pirimaris?


----------



## iamwithnail (Dec 28, 2017)

Ah man, I loved necromunda, must investigate.


----------



## Idaho (Dec 28, 2017)

planetgeli said:


> Jaipur. Carcassonne. Convince me someone. There are two of us. We love card games.
> 
> Why does Jaipur cost £18?


I like both. Carcassonne can be more than 2. The low production run of Jaipur probably make it expensive to produce.


----------



## Mordi (Dec 29, 2017)

planetgeli said:


> Jaipur. Carcassonne. Convince me someone. There are two of us. We love card games.
> 
> Why does Jaipur cost £18?



I'll play Carcassonne but it doesn't excite me. I know plenty of folk who love it though. 

I think for me games are about providing decisions, and Jaipur does that every round. It's not just managing your hand but trying to control what your opponent can access which as there's only two of you is tight enough to be satisfying. Plus it's easy to grasp and teach, and you can blast it out in 20 minutes.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 6, 2018)

tommers said:


> How big is your house exactly?



We have two spare rooms, one of which houses my collection of 60 board games![emoji6]


.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 6, 2018)

tommers said:


> Gloomhaven has landed.
> 
> Only 4 months late.   It's the biggest game I have ever seen.



Oh man I want that game, just can’t justify getting it given I’ve basically no one who will commit to playing it!


.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 6, 2018)

Idaho said:


> One night ultimate werewolf
> Jaipur
> The chameleon
> 
> Not played that last one yet.



I got ONUW too, Jaipur is EXCELLENT!


.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 6, 2018)

belboid said:


> So what did we get for Christmas then?
> 
> I have Pandemic: Rising Tide (stopping Holland getting flooded) & Istanbul. The latter looked a bit too confusing for the state I was in last night. Finally noticing there was a set of rules in English as well as the German ones helped a bit.



LOVE Istanbul! Want P:RT!

I got the following:


















.


----------



## tommers (Jan 6, 2018)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Oh man I want that game, just can’t justify getting it given I’ve basically no one who will commit to playing it!
> 
> 
> .


I'm the same but I got it anyway. I've roped in the 8 year old and my mate has played a game with me. I might try to swing another one today. If you're in London let me know and you can join in 

It's really good. It's not easy. And I really like the legacy thing. We've done two scenarios and characters are still the same level but mine is halfway to completing their goal - which means they retire and we open up another character box. The city itself gets more prosperous if you do certain things and that means more items are available to buy etc.

It's not simple, it's a big complicated game and it's easy to mess it up and there are about 500 components but it's awesome.


----------



## mojo pixy (Jan 6, 2018)

What's a reasonable price to pay for a playable Gloomhaven set (ie not expansions etc)? I'm seeing anywhere between £120 and £200 on Ebay.

EtA, I've found the Kickstarter page and it looks as if a $99 pledge gets a set.
2nd EtA, funding is finished. Oh well.


----------



## planetgeli (Jan 6, 2018)

mojo pixy said:


> What's a reasonable price to pay for a playable Gloomhaven set (ie not expansions etc)? I'm seeing anywhere between £120 and £200 on Ebay.



Fuck me and I'm baulking at £18 for Jaipur.

What makes a game cost £200 on ebay?


----------



## mojo pixy (Jan 6, 2018)

Profiteering, by the look of it. People who got a set for $99 via a Kickstarter pledge then selling it on at a profit.


----------



## tommers (Jan 6, 2018)

mojo pixy said:


> Profiteering, by the look of it. People who got a set for $99 via a Kickstarter pledge then selling it on at a profit.


It'll be available at retail soon. There was an embargo until all the Kickstarter copies went out (and that was massively delayed). So you will be able to get it soon without paying double the price.


----------



## tommers (Jan 6, 2018)

And you get quite a lot for your money (thats probably about ten percent of it, maybe less.)


----------



## iamwithnail (Jan 6, 2018)

Talking of crazy expensive games, someone on my timeline was tweeting about Twilight Imperium, which looks incredible, but is £130!


----------



## tommers (Jan 6, 2018)

Kingdom Death: Monster is about £400 on eBay and its been out of stock everywhere else since the last Kickstarter. 

One day Rodney. One day.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 14, 2018)

Gloomhaven sounds like the Warhammer Quest successor I've always wanted.


----------



## mojo pixy (Jan 14, 2018)

I found a game in a charity shop a few weeks ago called Kick Off. It's an old MB game I'd never played before but basically you use cards to move a ball around, score, save and take free kicks. The board is of course a football pitch with squares on, it's basically a strategy game, but dressed as a football game I have to say it makes me smile.

It plays well and can be momentarily exciting, but that 100% depends on how well shuffled the cards are. If the cards come out badly it can be repetitive and joyless.

Anyway, here's what it looks like. It's cute!


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Jan 15, 2018)

mojo pixy said:


> I found a game in a charity shop a few weeks ago called Kick Off. It's an old MB game I'd never played before but basically you use cards to move a ball around, score, save and take free kicks. The board is of course a football pitch with squares on, it's basically a strategy game, but dressed as a football game I have to say it makes me smile.
> 
> It plays well and can be momentarily exciting, but that 100% depends on how well shuffled the cards are. If the cards come out badly it can be repetitive and joyless.
> 
> Anyway, here's what it looks like. It's cute!


I remember having that as a kid. No idea where it went to - quite possibly that charity shop!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 18, 2018)

iamwithnail said:


> Talking of crazy expensive games, someone on my timeline was tweeting about Twilight Imperium, which looks incredible, but is £130!



You get a lot of game for that but the main issue is how often you really going to play it. I’d bet Gloomhaven would see more actual table time...


.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 18, 2018)

Artaxerxes said:


> Gloomhaven sounds like the Warhammer Quest successor I've always wanted.



Yeah I’ve heard it being called Heroquest for grown ups.


.


----------



## belboid (Aug 12, 2018)

Played a few games of Istanbul last night. 

It is a fine game, and quite quick playing once you’ve actually remembered all the rules and what every location actually does.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 30, 2018)

belboid said:


> Played a few games of Istanbul last night.
> 
> It is a fine game, and quite quick playing once you’ve actually remembered all the rules and what every location actually does.



Love this game! Scales really well with player count!


.


----------



## belboid (Jan 13, 2019)

ffs

Played Forbidden Desert with some newbies last night.  After getting hammered in the first game, I had to double check a rule, and discovered that we'd _always _being doing the storm wrong, so had never once had a Respite from the Storm.  Once we'd sorted that, we came close as dammit to winning the next one despite not even having the water carrier.


Tried Great Western Trail earlier too, but only got through the first two stages of the game before we realised we were all too pissed to understand the final bit.  Still, looks promising.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 13, 2019)

I have mentjoned this before, but try to get a copy of 70s stalwart Buccaneer- guaranteed to result in real life pirate syle fisticuffs in the comnfort of your own home or i will give you your money back*






* not guaranteed. ROAR. see T&C. restrictions apply. you home may be at risk.


----------



## Mordi (Feb 6, 2019)

Buccaneer beats Talisman as the game of the youth I would most like to play again.

Was it really made by the same people who designed Monopoly, or is that just publisher nonsense?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 22, 2019)

belboid said:


> ffs
> 
> Played Forbidden Desert with some newbies last night.  After getting hammered in the first game, I had to double check a rule, and discovered that we'd _always _being doing the storm wrong, so had never once had a Respite from the Storm.  Once we'd sorted that, we came close as dammit to winning the next one despite not even having the water carrier.
> 
> ...



Forbidden Desert is great fun but you’re right brutal. We’ve played it five times and only beaten it three times.

Playing GWT for the first time tomorrow evening, can’t wait!


.


----------



## belboid (Feb 23, 2019)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Playing GWT for the first time tomorrow evening, can’t wait!.


Have a bloody good look at the rules before you start, that's my recommendation. It is the most complex board game I've played, and as soon as you get one bit, you have to re-assess whether your strategy really makes sense once you get the next bit.  If you see what I mean.

I'll be interested to see how you get on.


----------



## BigTom (Mar 21, 2019)

My local board game night has started again so I went last night and played Notre Dame, which I found to be a pretty dull game, mechanically decent but totally uninspiring, a proper beige euro; and Treasure Island which I enjoyed a lot, hidden information game where you are trying to find long john silver's treasure before them moving around a map whilst the long john silver player gives you clues (some of which can be lies, others have to be true) to help (or hinder) the other players (the premise is that you've captured and are torturing him, but if you don't find the treasure quickly enough then long john silver escapes and goes for the treasure themselves. Really enjoyable game, which the long john silver player won.


----------



## BigTom (Mar 21, 2019)

also is anyone else going to the UK boardgames expo?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 26, 2019)

BigTom said:


> also is anyone else going to the UK boardgames expo?



Always mean to them realise I’ve left it too late each bloody year..!


.


----------



## BigTom (Feb 24, 2020)

A new weekly night has started near me so I'm playing games regularly again  Over the past month or two I've played Wingspan (nice game), Reavers of Midguard (ok but didn't grab me), Viticulture (the expanded version, was good but too complicated on a first play, probably better once you know more about the cards and mechanics), Euphoria (Fine, the dystopia theme didn't work that well for me tbh but mechanically it was decent), Cryptid (person setup the board wrong so the game took two hours and we couldn't find the creature... I should love this game but struggled with it so idk, apparently meant to be about 20 minutes...) and Isle of Cats (Really liked this). Probably a few others I'm forgetting.

I've backed Parks on Kickstarter which looks lovely and has good reviews from its previous printing. I'm going to be at Concord convention in Bristol this weekend and Airecon in Harrogate in a few weeks if anyone else from here is going?


----------



## killer b (Feb 24, 2020)

I was looking at wingspan the other week, it looks great.

Me and Mrs B have been playing Jaipur a lot recently, which is a brilliant two-player if that's of interest.


----------



## killer b (Feb 24, 2020)

oh, I see it's had a lot of mentions previously on the thread...


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 24, 2020)

I went a little insane and got a Crokinole set.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## Mordi (Feb 24, 2020)

killer b said:


> I was looking at wingspan the other week, it looks great.
> 
> Me and Mrs B have been playing Jaipur a lot recently, which is a brilliant two-player if that's of interest.



Jaipur is great, we've a couple of similar 2 player card games on the shelf. Morels, Fox in the Forest, Air Land and Sea are all good. Patchwork however is a game that blows me away with how concise and clear it's design is. Simple and balanced enough that I can play with my 5 year old daughter and yet with a real solid crunch.


----------



## killer b (Feb 24, 2020)

My daughter has patchwork, not played it but she loves it. 

We've also got a two player called Fungi which is a bit fiddly to start off with but great fun once you get the hang of it.


----------



## strung out (Feb 24, 2020)

I can heartily recommend Coup: Reformation. A very fun card game for 2-10 players. I've spend a lot of time playing with friends. Still never won


----------



## CNT36 (Feb 24, 2020)

I went to a Toy Fair through work last month and they were hawking another Atmosfear reboot.


----------



## BigTom (Feb 25, 2020)

killer b said:


> I was looking at wingspan the other week, it looks great.
> 
> Me and Mrs B have been playing Jaipur a lot recently, which is a brilliant two-player if that's of interest.



Wingspan is a really gentle, nice game to play. Really beatifully designed visually and a decent light to medium weight engine builder. Sightly flawed by the last round egg laying dominance but really it's a game to relax and play for best effect rather than trying to min/max it on the points, so it doesn't matter as much as some people make out, unless you only like playing games for the min/max opportunities.


----------



## BigTom (Feb 25, 2020)

I could probably play patchwork forever as well, love that game. Not played jaipur though.


----------



## tommers (Feb 25, 2020)

strung out said:


> I can heartily recommend Coup: Reformation. A very fun card game for 2-10 players. I've spend a lot of time playing with friends. Still never won



Yes we play Coup at work. I have also never won.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 26, 2020)

Last night I took my crokinole set to my D&D group as the DM couldn't make it.

We had tons of fun. 

There were 6 of us and we played 4 player team games.

The games only last about 10min each  so we rotated players quickly and (I think) no one felt left out. 

Makes me feel better about spending shitloads on it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 16, 2020)

Can anyone recommend boardgames for two players that are fun to play and not too complicated or strategic to play. Quizzy type games a plus, but not necessarily just those


----------



## belboid (Mar 16, 2020)

Ticket to Ride is okay with two, and the London version is quick play (15 mins)

obviously there’s cribbage. I’ll try n think of more quizzy ones.


----------



## mx wcfc (Mar 16, 2020)

A guy I (vaguely) know does boardgames. They are meant to be good, and his reputation is spreading beyond Brighton.  









						Paul Stapleton
					

I've been a Brightonian, keen gamer and cartoonist since the mid 90's, and in 2012 I finally got to combine all three to make my first board game, BN1: A Board Game All About Brighton. It was a continuation of a comic strip I'd been drawing for a couple of years prior, and the first run sold out...




					boardgamegeek.com
				




Really nice fella.  Frontman of a folk punk band, Pog, as well.  Just don't camp near him at a festival cos he's up at 6 in the morning playing his boardgames with his kids.


----------



## CNT36 (Mar 17, 2020)

mx wcfc said:


> A guy I (vaguely) know does boardgames. They are meant to be good, and his reputation is spreading beyond Brighton.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quite liked Pog.


----------



## belboid (Apr 3, 2020)

Does anyone have any suggestions for what online games our gaming group can play? Something where we can do text chat while we play, cos one of us is on a rather old PC. He can run Steam, but not much else at the same time. There must be something we can sign up to to play Carcassone or something similar.


----------



## yield (Apr 3, 2020)

belboid said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions for what online games our gaming group can play? Something where we can do text chat while we play, cos one of us is on a rather old PC. He can run Steam, but not much else at the same time. There must be something we can sign up to to play Carcassone or something similar.


Been using discord for chat. Mainly Dominion Online or Catan Universe on steam. Enrollment for Catan seems to take a day.


----------



## tommers (Apr 4, 2020)

belboid said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions for what online games our gaming group can play? Something where we can do text chat while we play, cos one of us is on a rather old PC. He can run Steam, but not much else at the same time. There must be something we can sign up to to play Carcassone or something similar.



Boardgame arena.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 4, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Can anyone recommend boardgames for two players that are fun to play and not too complicated or strategic to play. Quizzy type games a plus, but not necessarily just those



7 Wonders: Duel
Morels


----------



## BigTom (Apr 4, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Can anyone recommend boardgames for two players that are fun to play and not too complicated or strategic to play. Quizzy type games a plus, but not necessarily just those



Codenames: Duel. I haven't played the Duel version only the team version. Probably the closest to a quizzy type game I could recommend. Assuming Duel plays basically the same as the team game, you have a set of words which you have to give clues to for your teammate(s) to guess, but your opponents also guess so you need to make clues which you think your teammate(s) will guess correctly but your opponents will guess different words. Honestly it's not my type of game but it's very highly rated and lots of people love it. Decrypto is a newer similar game which is a little like codenames crossed with mastermind but needs 3 players unfortunately. I wonder now if you've got mastermind in a closet somewhere? That's a good game if you like logic puzzles.

Patchwork is brilliant. The same designer has made a couple of other games on a similar style of which I've played Cottage Garden which is also good as a 2 player game. If you like the idea of trying to arrange odd shapes into a quilt / garden I'd really recommend one of these.

I haven't played Jaipur or 7 Wonders: Duel but both are often recommended for 2player and I don't think either are too complicated

Hive and Wingspan might be crossing the line into too strategic or complicated but might not. 
Hive falls into the "simple rules, complex play" kind of game, but it's also short at 20-30min per game, it's nowhere near as complicated as chess or go, but more complex than othello or checkers (although I think checkers might be a game with hidden depth). 
Wingspan has rules complexity similar to monopoly/cluedo but has a theme which helps things to flow and if you like birds will definitely be a bonus. It has strategic depth but you can just play it by feel and getting the birds you like rather than trying to min/max your score. I find it hard to judge how complex this game is because if you've played some modern board games, the mechanics will be very familiar but if you haven't, there's a lot of new things to learn which might overwhelm someone. 
So I'll recommend them but with caveats because it's too hard to know how complicated or strategic is too much without knowing the people specifically.

With all of this I'm just going to mention that most games now have youtube videos showing how to play, increasingly manufacturers are making them but even if they haven't there are reviewers doing "how to play" or "play through" videos where they teach you a game and/or have a play through of the game so you can learn the rules by watching someone else play rather than reading rules. Some people find this a far easier/more pleasant way to learn how to play a game.

fwiw this is a search on boardgamegeek for games which support 2 players and are in the "trivia" category - not sure that's the same as quizzy?








						BoardGameGeek | Gaming Unplugged Since 2000
					






					boardgamegeek.com


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 5, 2020)

Tabletop Simulator is definitely the way to go for online board games.  It's all set in a sand-box 3D environment with built-in physics engine, so it has the touchy-feely vibe of board gaming.  You move the pieces, roll the dice, etc. just like you would in a real board game, which I think adds a whole other element above online versions of board games.

It's on half price at the moment! 

The core environment costs £15 (full price), with a 4-pack available that makes it cheaper.  There are some DLC games that are official releases by games manufacturers that cost a bit extra (around a fiver), though only one person needs to own a title for a group to play.  But what really makes it great is that there is a _massive_ modding community that have made versions of existing games (and some original games too) that are free to play.  All the usual suspects are there, including some rare gems and archived games.  The quality ranges from excellent to not so good, so you have to read the comments section before committing.  It's relatively easy to tell which ones are going to be winners.

PROS

3D physics environment makes it feel like you are actually playing a board game rather than a computer game
UI is really well thought out, once you've got to grips with it
Voice and text comms work great
There are something like 60,000 mod items available for free in the workshop (which I'd say translates to around 40,000 games) (note: I've upwardly revised these figures via edit)
Unless you're a real obscure games geek, your favourite games are probably in the workshop
Works for a surprisingly wide range of games - card games, RPG's, complex 'Eurogames' (dislike that term!) - even Subbuteo plays decently on it!
The DLC titles, which you pay a bit extra for, are very well curated.  It's nice to reward the publishers too.  In honesty - the best mods are just as good as the DLC's, so it's a matter of choice really
You can play in VR if you want to
CONS

You need to use WASD - mouse controls to navigate.  If you've been doing that since you were ten, then you'll be fine.  If you hardly ever play computer games then that might be a bit frustrating at first.  However, you don't have to move all that much, and you can set up camera position shortcuts to help get around.
Networking is fairly straightforward, but if your Firewall or router are overly protective you might need to get into the tedious process of port forwarding (but that's the same with most networking activities)
Some of the mods are either poorly done, or have fallen into disrepair.  A quick scan of the comments section lets you know which are the gems (there are often various mod versions of the same game to choose from)
You can hit me up on steam if you fancy organising a game (just remember that it's quite a commitment as they tend to take hours ).  I'm gosub_frag.  I'm playing a lot of games with pals at the moment, so I can't promise I'll have the time, but if so then great.

eta: linky:

Tabletop Simulator on Steam


----------



## belboid (Apr 29, 2020)

Just had a copy of Sun Tzu delivered, a decent looking card/strategy game for two based on....you can guess who.  

Fifteen to thirty minutes a game, looks like a very  decent filler while we’re trapped without proper boardgaming facilities.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 29, 2020)

oi oi

Any suggestions for lock-down board-games night for a household of 3?  Myself, Mrs A and lil'Angel.

Have previously enjoyed Exploding Kittens, Bananagrams, Cobra Paw, Pairs in Pears etc.  The child is approaching 14 if relevant.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 29, 2020)

Throbbing Angel said:


> oi oi
> 
> Any suggestions for lock-down board-games night for a household of 3?  Myself, Mrs A and lil'Angel.
> 
> Have previously enjoyed Exploding Kittens, Bananagrams, Cobra Paw, Pairs in Pears etc.  The child is approaching 14 if relevant.



Sushi-Go 

King of Tokyo


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 29, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> Sushi-Go
> 
> King of Tokyo




Cheers for that - great website by the way


----------



## belboid (Apr 29, 2020)

Any of the Ticket to Ride's too, great for all ages.


----------



## tommers (Apr 29, 2020)

Flamme Rouge is simple and quick. Decent game.


----------



## belboid (May 3, 2020)

We managed to have an attempt at some online gaming last night over zoom.   Only had complete run throughs of dice games, but I think the boards should look clear enough for other things too, thanks to my magnificent rostrum camera set up.


----------



## Santino (May 3, 2020)

belboid said:


> We managed to have an attempt at some online gaming last night over zoom.   Only had complete run throughs of dice games, but I think the boards should look clear enough for other things too, thanks to my magnificent rostrum camera set up.
> 
> View attachment 210582
> 
> ...


What's the game with the Chinese map?


----------



## belboid (May 3, 2020)

Santino said:


> What's the game with the Chinese map?


Sun Tzu.  It's a two player board/card game - tho you reveal all your cards so it isnt much of an issue that only one team actually physically has them!  








						Sun Tzu
					

Will your dynasty be the one to finally bring unity to China?




					boardgamegeek.com
				




I think the light of day shining through the window is something to do with whatever is making the board out of focus on the right hand side.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 10, 2020)

tommers said:


> Flamme Rouge is simple and quick. Decent game.



Love it, great game!


----------



## yield (Jul 19, 2020)

Weird Monopolies and Roll-Ups: Horse Shows, School Spirit, Settlers of Catan, and Jigsaw Puzzles
Market power is everywhere. Really. It's getting strange out there.
Matt Stoller. 19/08/2020
Last week, after I described a land of monopolists, so many of you got in touch with me about your experiences with private equity and monopolies that I realized I’d have to do another issue about market power in niche areas. I’m going beyond just private equity this time, adding areas with just regular old monopolies as well.



> 3. Tabletop Games
> 
> A few years ago, French board and card game publisher Asmodee bought the popular tabletop game Settlers of Catan. Asmodee was owned by private equity shop Eurazeo, and was engaging in an aggressive strategy to roll up the industry. According to one of their executives, "Over recent years Asmodee has been a consolidator in the board game market. As investors we want to continue to support the company to consolidate this highly fragmented market."





> Tabletop game business strategy is based on having intellectual property, because buyers of games are an affinity group with allegiances to specific games. Under Eurazeo, Asmodee bought 20 different companies, and Asmodee now publishes dozens of popular games 7 Wonders, Dead of Winter, Dixit, Splendor, Star Wars: The X-Wing Miniatures Game, Pandemic and Ticket to Ride, and “distributes Magic: The Gathering, Pokemon and Yu-Gi-Oh! in some European countries.” Asmodee’s strategy is is to acquire intellectual property via merger or licensing and then it use to control distribution to stores, and then raise prices accordingly. Fans of these games have been complaining about price hikes for years.
> 
> In 2018, Eurazeo sold Asmodee to another private equity firm, PAI Partners.


----------



## yield (Sep 17, 2020)

Stop Doomscrolling and Play a Board Game About Class Warfare
New Yorker. September 14, 2020 Outline - Read & annotate without distractions


> Pinçon-Charlot is tiny, with heavily lined, no-bullshit eyes peeking out from under dense bangs. (The hair style, an interview subject once gingerly informed her, marked her as an interloper on the society scene.) She was sitting in the dining room of the couple’s row house, in Bourg-la-Reine, a suburb of Paris, offering a visitor hand sanitizer and sparkling water while her husband trimmed hedges in the garden. A red (like Communism) Kapital! box sat on the table. Pinçon-Charlot (“a Communist of the soul,” if not currently a Party member) opened it and took out a game board, a die, and a stack of K, the game’s paper currency.
> 
> “Let’s roll the die!” she instructed. The visitor rolled a two. Pinçon-Charlot rolled a six, establishing her as the “dominant” player to the visitor’s “dominated.” “In life, it’s like that,” she said, sighing. “Frankly, it’s all chance.”


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 17, 2020)

When you ask your dealer for something stronger.


----------



## BigTom (Nov 4, 2020)

This very pretty game just arrived... No idea when I'll get to play it though.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 27, 2020)

Nice! A mate is obsessed with this game and been talking excitedly about the new expansion!



Shippou-Sensei said:


> When you ask your dealer for something stronger.
> 
> 
> View attachment 230741


----------



## splonkydoo (Nov 27, 2020)

Picked up second-hand copy of Underwater Cities the other day and had it out last night with the OH.
Seems really well suited for 2 player so far. It does take a bit of learning for the first play, wondering what things do and learning off symbols, so we had to finish up halfway through last night! Both more than happy to get back to it today though.... seems like there will be a high replayability factor for this one going forward too, there are a lot of different moving parts going on in tandem with limited round numbers and moves per round (frustrating!...but in a good way), so will take a while for either of us to figure out the best strategies and paths to victory 

Underwater Cities | Board Game | BoardGameGeek


----------



## BigTom (Jun 28, 2021)

(posting with permission)
I've made a board game which I'm taking to Kickstarter next month 



Is an unboxing video so you can see what the game looks like.
Based on the phrase "re-arranging deckchairs on the Titanic" - taking pointless actions in the face of disaster - the game wonders what it would be like if the saying was based on reality. You play as a deckchair attendant on the first class promenade of the Titanic, competing with other players to reserve the spots your customer like to earn tips (points to win the game), using a block of ice that has fallen on to the deck to disrupt your opponent's plans and keeping an eye on the movement of the ship as it starts to sink and moves your chairs around each round.

It's a short light game (about 15-30 minutes) with some decent tactical depth for a game of that time/weight. Plays and feels like an abstract but was designed from the theme, and the theme and mechanics are well integrated - had quite a lot of disagreement on this, with some people thinking it's really highly themed and others feeling the theme is a bit pasted on. Personally I think it's decently thematic - the mechanics of the game mostly make sense with the theme, but you aren't going to come away from this feeling like you've just been arranging deckchairs!

If you have TableTop Simulator, you can try the game using this mod: Steam Workshop::Deckchairs on the Titanic
Or if you are coming to UKGE, we'll have a stand there.
Or if you are in Birmingham or nearby, I've got a review copy that you can borrow, just let me know if you are interested.

If you're interested the kickstarter will run from the 29th July - 20th August.
you can sign up to the email list at www.deckchairs.games - there's also some reviews there.

Would appreciate sharing of social media pages if you can:
facebook - Deckchairs On The Titanic
twitter - https://twitter.com/SilverBirchGame
instagram - Silver Birch Games's (@silverbirchgame) Instagram profile • 14 photos and videos


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jun 28, 2021)

Hey BigTom - the game came up on a couple of my feeds recently, and I even mentioned it to a colleague (admittedly in relation to a project we’re involved in).
Reckon I’ll be up for buying a/several copies.


----------



## BigTom (Jun 29, 2021)

Lazy Llama said:


> Hey BigTom - the game came up on a couple of my feeds recently, and I even mentioned it to a colleague (admittedly in relation to a project we’re involved in).
> Reckon I’ll be up for buying a/several copies.



Awesome  thank you - I'm curious about the project you're working on that relates to this of course!

It's been a bit weird on facebook with adverts - when I was playtesting this in person, I didn't get anyone saying they thought the theme was offensive/inappropriate but on facebook we've had quite a few people complaining about it. I think the phrase is not as well known as I thought it was which doesn't help but even so I've been surprised that more than a couple of people are offended by having a game themed on the titanic because of the deaths, especially when there are so many war games around.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jun 29, 2021)

BigTom said:


> I'm curious about the project you're working on that relates to this of course!


Just a hideous mess which the management fail to acknowledge and constantly change personnel and features. So about the phrase rather than the game.

I saw the reactions on FB: had never occurred to me that people would take offence at a game using a well-known phrase as its title. I’ve never heard anyone object to the phrase itself so it’s a bit strange.


----------



## BigTom (Jun 29, 2021)

Lazy Llama said:


> Just a hideous mess which the management fail to acknowledge and constantly change personnel and features. So about the phrase rather than the game.
> 
> I saw the reactions on FB: had never occurred to me that people would take offence at a game using a well-known phrase as its title. I’ve never heard anyone object to the phrase itself so it’s a bit strange.



ah, that makes sense, yeah it's a phrase that applies to lots of occasions in life and I've never heard anyone object to the phrase either, so also been a bit surprised by the reactions, but there's also plenty who clearly do know the phrase and have commented about the game being about UK government policy etc.


----------



## 8ball (Jul 3, 2021)

BigTom said:


> (posting with permission)
> I've made a board game which I'm taking to Kickstarter next month
> 
> 
> ...




That’s awesome.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 16, 2021)

Now that I'm fully vaxxed and on summer holiday I really want to do some board gaming. 

I have a whole bunch of games taking up shelf space and I'm iching to play some of them.

I am doing online pathfinder stuff fortnightly but am hoping to switch stuff up and do something face to face.




Even have the whiteboards for gaming.


----------



## BigTom (Jul 19, 2021)

Is anyone going to UK Games Expo at the end of the month?

I'll be there on a stand for my game so stop by and say hello if you are.


----------



## glitch hiker (Jul 23, 2021)

what is your game?


----------



## BigTom (Jul 29, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> what is your game?



Deckchairs on the Titanic - we launch on Kickstarter in a few minutes so just have a look at the post below to check it out


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 29, 2021)

Any presence on Board Game Geek yet?


----------



## BigTom (Jul 29, 2021)

I've launched now on Kickstarter: 

Kickstarter has a huge snowball effect so please go and have a look and if you're going to pledge, do it as early as possible to help us fund - and if you know anyone who might be interested, send them the link.
Thank you


----------



## BigTom (Jul 29, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> Any presence on Board Game Geek yet?



Yep: Deckchairs On The Titanic is the page


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jul 29, 2021)

BigTom said:


> Kickstarter has a huge snowball effect so please go and have a look and if you're going to pledge, do it as early as possible to help us fund - and if you know anyone who might be interested, send them the link.


Pledged and shared.
All the best!


----------



## Santino (Jul 29, 2021)

BigTom said:


> Yep: Deckchairs On The Titanic is the page


Shared with members of my board games group.


----------



## BigTom (Jul 29, 2021)

Lazy Llama said:


> Pledged and shared.
> All the best!


Thank you


----------



## BigTom (Jul 29, 2021)

Santino said:


> Shared with members of my board games group.


Thank you


----------



## glitch hiker (Aug 9, 2021)

Amazon has the new Descent megabox dungeon crawler at £174, can't see it looks worth anything like that.


----------



## BigTom (Aug 17, 2021)

My game has funded on Kickstarter  I'm now an actual game designer! Won't have the physical copies manufactured until next year of course but still have my name to a published game.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Aug 17, 2021)

BigTom said:


> My game has funded on Kickstarter  I'm now an actual game designer! Won't have the physical copies manufactured until next year of course but still have my name to a published game.


Congrats! 
An awesome achievement - I was starting to think it might not make it but very glad to see it funded!

Looking forward to getting my copies. Have to decide which of my friends is worthy of my extra.


----------



## BigTom (Aug 17, 2021)

Lazy Llama said:


> Congrats!
> An awesome achievement - I was starting to think it might not make it but very glad to see it funded!
> 
> Looking forward to getting my copies. Have to decide which of my friends is worthy of my extra.



Yeah, it looked really tight last week but we had a good weekend with a couple of group pledges coming in from the US to save on shipping that added a big chunk on sunday and Monday.

We should get another 70 or so backers from the people who are watching the campaign now we've funded, which'll take us to our first stretch goal.


----------



## tommers (Apr 25, 2022)

played feast for odin tonight on boardgamearena.  It was like, what is the most Euro game there can be?  Really liked it, so many options.  Simple but really really complicated at the same time.  Was noticeable that we were all very quiet for a long time though.


----------



## BigTom (Jun 4, 2022)

My game, Deckchairs on the Titanic, has been shortlisted in the Best Abstract Game category at the UK Games Expo: Awards Shortlist

If you've got an account there, please go and vote for us this weekend, you don't need to be at the expo itself.
If you are at the expo, come and say hello to us on stand 1-561


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 4, 2022)

BigTom said:


> My game, Deckchairs on the Titanic, has been shortlisted in the Best Abstract Game category at the UK Games Expo: Awards Shortlist
> 
> If you've got an account there, please go and vote for us this weekend, you don't need to be at the expo itself.
> If you are at the expo, come and say hello to us on stand 1-561




Saw that yesterday when I was at the con, good luck! (We went for the rpgs mostly and I had a good wander)


----------



## BigTom (Jun 4, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> Saw that yesterday when I was at the con, good luck! (We went for the rpgs mostly and I had a good wander)


If you're here today, stop and say hello


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 4, 2022)

BigTom said:


> If you're here today, stop and say hello



Sadly just there for Friday, next year a bit longer.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 4, 2022)

BigTom said:


> My game, Deckchairs on the Titanic, has been shortlisted in the Best Abstract Game category at the UK Games Expo: Awards Shortlist
> 
> If you've got an account there, please go and vote for us this weekend, you don't need to be at the expo itself.
> If you are at the expo, come and say hello to us on stand 1-561


Damn, didn't see this until today - we were there yesterday too. Gave you a vote though.


----------



## BigTom (Jun 4, 2022)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Damn, didn't see this until today - we were there yesterday too. Gave you a vote though.


Thank you  hope you enjoyed it yesterday


----------



## BigTom (Jun 5, 2022)

BigTom said:


> My game, Deckchairs on the Titanic, has been shortlisted in the Best Abstract Game category at the UK Games Expo: Awards Shortlist
> 
> If you've got an account there, please go and vote for us this weekend, you don't need to be at the expo itself.
> If you are at the expo, come and say hello to us on stand 1-561


We won!!

Both judge's choice and people's choice.



Thank you to everyone who voted


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 5, 2022)

BigTom said:


> We won!!
> 
> Both judge's choice and people's choice.
> 
> ...


Congrats 👏

Is the other fella WeeTom?


----------



## BigTom (Jun 5, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Congrats 👏
> 
> Is the other fella WeeTom?


Lol, no. That's Miles who is the artist for the game and does the marketing for us.


----------



## Aladdin (Jun 5, 2022)

Well done !! 
Fantastic 👍👍


----------



## Schmetterling (Jun 5, 2022)

Well done. We literally this weekend bought a board game for my brother-in-law’s wedding at the end of this month. 

Your game would have been a contender. Do you know when it will be available to buy?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 4, 2022)

Played through the new campaign expansion for Cosmic Encounter over the weekend, a lot of fun!


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Nov 9, 2022)

Thought this might be of interest to some here - Dice Men: The Origin Story of Games Workshop is released tomorrow. I'll be getting it for Christmas.

Haven't played any boardgames for an age but I'm sure reading it will bring back a ton of memories.
​


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 26, 2022)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> Thought this might be of interest to some here - Dice Men: The Origin Story of Games Workshop is released tomorrow. I'll be getting it for Christmas.
> 
> Haven't played any boardgames for an age but I'm sure reading it will bring back a ton of memories.
> ​


Ah yeah I saw something about this.


----------



## Idaho (Nov 26, 2022)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Played through the new campaign expansion for Cosmic Encounter over the weekend, a lot of fun!


I've played the basic a few times. But some how it's never grabbed me. What an I missing?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 26, 2022)

Idaho said:


> I've played the basic a few times. But some how it's never grabbed me. What an I missing?


Not sure, do you like the main game? It’s a huge fave of ours so the campaign was a lot of fun!


----------



## Karl Masks (Nov 27, 2022)

Idaho said:


> I've played the basic a few times. But some how it's never grabbed me. What an I missing?


treachery, betrayal, double dealing. The mainstay of the game is the diplomacy/deal making element


----------



## Idaho (Nov 27, 2022)

I'll give it another go. It seemed detailed without being intricate when I played. I think you have to know the character types a bit.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 27, 2022)

Karl Masks said:


> treachery, betrayal, double dealing. The mainstay of the game is the diplomacy/deal making element


Yeah…it’s so much fun!


----------



## Karl Masks (Nov 27, 2022)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yeah…it’s so much fun!


You need a fair few players for it to work unfortunately


----------



## tommers (Dec 16, 2022)

Played Kingdom Death: Monster on Tabletop Simulator the other day. It was pretty cool. I liked it. The actual game costs about £400 though, so maybe going to try a few more levels on that first.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Dec 30, 2022)

Been staying at my parents for a while and over lunch Mum mentioned that Dad had found some of my old stuff in the loft, 'Something to do with a bowl'

I venture up into the loft and find a box with the my stuff in it.



Only another five boxes to go through.


----------

